# The QS Community.......+Register p15



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

So thought as other models of the mk1 have their own community why can the qs owners not have theirs?  This is no way suggesting the qs is anymore special etc to a 225. Just a chance for qs owners to add or chat about their cars, and their mechanical and physical differences.

I am going to kick off with some pics of a rare, special order french sprint blue qs. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Good idea, there was a thread started when I first got mine but can't find it. There were about 40 owners who registered colour etc , I wonder if they still have them? Would be good to see that many all parked up at a meet. 
Any news on your wheels ? pics


----------



## timmeh2k (Nov 9, 2013)

I like this idea 

also I love sprint blue verrry niiice :lol:


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

As signature owned a 180 LHD and had it for seven and a half years. Loved it but when I got a good offer from a French resident I decided to sell. In hindsight wish I had kept it but hey-ho I moved on. Looked for months to find a black QS, I liked the anonymity of the phantom black and eventually found one. A confirmed MK1 fan, not looking to move to a MK2, I am a keeper.

Here it is:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

huh " French sprint blue " is it now ???


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I no longer own a QS but still a big fan. Here is a pic of my old one.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

V nice 8)


----------



## timmeh2k (Nov 9, 2013)

Here mine


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> This is no way suggesting the qs is anymore special etc to a 225.


however is is.. :mrgreen:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

it has underfloor body stiffening,,, that's all that cannot be done to an ordinary TT ( well it can but not easy !! )


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

roddy said:


> it has underfloor body stiffening,,, that's all that cannot be done to an ordinary TT ( well it can but not easy !! )


I've read that. Is it actually true? What has actually been done?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

it is just a couple of bracing sections underneath,,, I think maybe V6 also,,not sure tho


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

roddy said:


> it is just a couple of bracing sections underneath,,, I think maybe V6 also,,not sure tho


Ahh I see. I guess its not QS specific as its not mentioned on the "QS differences" page.



> 1. Only 800 QS models available in the UK and they use a two tone paint scheme which consists of:
> - Avus Silver with Phantom Black roof, wing mirrors and spoiler
> - Misano Red with Phantom Black roof, wing mirrors and spoiler
> - Mauritius Blue with Phantom Black roof, wing mirrors and spoiler
> ...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well if we are posting qS pics


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Really like some of the QS touches and love the limited edition alloy decal on the french models glovebox.

Available is the best colour also


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Good idea dam, I would have thought it would of had a separate thread already. Shame on all the others lol.

Best car I have ever owned bands down, next car will have to be pretty special.





Choice upgrades.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The best colour as well (Andy - remember Donnington 2007?)


----------



## thestig666 (Mar 12, 2013)

my qs 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Some great pieces of info and pictures there guys..  Looks like we have our own little community on here.

Here are a few pics of blue thunder in her various guises. She is a keeper for sure. :wink: Every time i drive her she brings a smile to my face. I always wanted a qs since i saw one back in 2005 in an audi showroom. And finally 6 years later i managed to fulfill that dream. It has taken time, and carefully chosen mods to get her to how i wanted her. And the modification journey has been much fun and extremely educational. Not to mention meeting some great influential and knowledgeable people along the way. I still have plans for her, but all in time and i want to enjoy each stage of tune, and learn about my car as i go along. 

The first picture i saw of her for sale at Essex audi... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]



Shortly after i bought her, and was at TTS for my very first set of mods ,defcons and H&R ARB's.





My first club trackday at bedford, great day and met some great people.



Neil C's BT qs and mine back in 2011 at bedford.



First time Bluey got over 290bhp on the liquid.. 



Our 2000 miles in 6 days road trip through france this summer. She didn't miss a beat..



And as she stands today..


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Great pics Damien need to get some of mine up on here.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Ideally I need a 5 seat car but I just cant bring myself to sell mine..lol! Great cars.

Test drove a R32 and it just didn't compare imo. Other than NOISE.


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

"Ideally I need a 5 seat car but I just cant bring myself to sell mine..lol"
We've recently got a puppy the missus said you really need something like a Golf  
4yrs + into owning can't really see me changing at present.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Since we all have QS, I can't be the only one when driving with the Bose off that the rear cargo net bounces and makes a racket hitting the false floor.

I'm going to have a foam cushion as such made up so it doesn't bounce and hit the floor. It will be tiny but effective, something that any1 will be interested in as il have a few made up I so.?


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

> Since we all have QS, I can't be the only one when driving with the Bose off that the rear cargo net bounces and makes a racket hitting the false floor


Your not buddy have the same but use the Audi pouch for oil etc just keep spare coil pack in mine . Would like to see some other solutions and yours.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Since we all have QS, I can't be the only one when driving with the Bose off that the rear cargo net bounces and makes a racket hitting the false floor.
> 
> I'm going to have a foam cushion as such made up so it doesn't bounce and hit the floor. It will be tiny but effective, something that any1 will be interested in as il have a few made up I so.?


I know what you mean Craig with the net knock...  I have a little folded jet black ikea blanket in the centre to stop the knock. I use it to protect my rear boot area when i go to work with my "overseas TT goodies company suit case" 

"Great pics Damien need to get some of mine up on here".

Cheers Mal, look forward to your pictures.

"Any news on your wheels ? pics"

Yes Sixohsixone my qs multispokes are presently being refurbished, with a slightly different silver centre with diamond cut outer lips. They should look class. And then fitted with goodyear asymetric 2's. I i will go fetch them on tuesday when i get back from my US trip. 8)

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

The french qs glovebox number marking..  Really wish they had done this on our uk cars.. Maybe there is a way of finding out what number each of our uk cars are?

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

A blanket makes sense, may have a play around some more.

Wondered where the number would have been stamped, thought it was on the qs side....

Must be a way to find out....


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Guys

Some nice cars !

Trying to upload pictures of my QS but needing some help as I cant seem to get full size pics up from my files

Any suggestions thanks ?

Thanks William


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> The french qs glovebox number marking..  Really wish they had done this on our uk cars.. Maybe there is a way of finding out what number each of our uk cars are?
> 
> Damien.


I have constructed a letter and sent it to audi in the hope that I can get this number for my QS..
If I get any information back I can forward the letter to anyone and you can substitute your own vin number to get your build number.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

pete_slim said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > The french qs glovebox number marking..  Really wish they had done this on our uk cars.. Maybe there is a way of finding out what number each of our uk cars are?
> ...


Like it I would be very interested in my build number


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I might have a go at contacting audi uk ,to see if we can find a way of ascertaining number designation from our chassis numbers. I mean supposedly just under 800 qs's were bound for british shores. And i do not think they sold the quota they thought they would. which should make it a smaller number. It would be a really nice piece of information to know. Now question is would we start engraving our numbers on our glove box trim like the french have?.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

pete_slim said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > The french qs glovebox number marking..  Really wish they had done this on our uk cars.. Maybe there is a way of finding out what number each of our uk cars are?
> ...


Sorry Pete missed your post... :roll: Nice one...Look forward to their reply.

Damien.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> pete_slim said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


No probs Damien.
My letter has gone to ingolstadt and my friend helped with getting the letter grammatically correct.. My Written and spoken German isn't very good!!!
If I get the desired reply (and am able to understand it) then I'm gonna get an Audi sport badge from fleabay and have that engraved.. Maybe put it on the Side of the dash so it can only be seen when the door is opened.

I will let you know if I get something back..


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

That's great Pete. It would be really nice if a register of number and colour could be made, of the uk cars over time. Wonder also if we will find the number one car.. 

Damien.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Good thread

Here's a quick pic of mine from today


Also would be intrested in he number of my car


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Wonder also if we will find the number one car..
> 
> Damien.


I'm hoping that mine isn't number 666...


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I'm hoping mine is.... :twisted:


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> That's great Pete. It would be really nice if a register of number and colour could be made, of the uk cars over time. Wonder also if we will find the number one car..
> 
> Damien.


D - You'll always be number one in my eyes :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Cuprabhoy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > That's great Pete. It would be really nice if a register of number and colour could be made, of the uk cars over time. Wonder also if we will find the number one car..
> ...


 :lol: Thanks Craig..."i think"..lol

Hmm 666 that's my number...ha ha :evil:

Damien.

ps..lovely qs Anthony. Really great to see so many qs owners coming forward..


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thx mate

And yea me too 
As you knw we are speical


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

My apologies Damien, 666 is rightfully yours. Mine's an 06 plate anyway, I'm sure it will be closer to the end run.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm popping to audi Monday so il ask the guys there. I can also have plaques made up and sprayed the colour of your car and then get them engraved with anything. I think we can do better than the French. Perhaps on the rear strut brace? Or hand brake etc not sure. Bottom of the Steering wheel?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I'm in. Strut brace gets my vote.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Would love to know what number my car is as well, the plaque idea is a good one.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I went to audi today and enquired about the build number for our QS but to no success. The guys at parts said it's more than likely the last three numbers. I then got sent to service and they said the same thing and there is noway if finding out without digging a lot deeper :?

So I said do your best and email me when you know.

But I did get some handy info on my actual car via the car data sheets he printed out for me, has everything you'd want to know about the car. Pretty cool.



I can't help but look and think it's on here somewhere. Such as number 116 out of 247 made in this colour?

Or the last three numbers being 547 out of 800-1000.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Interesting stuff. Would have been handy to have a French QS owner on this forum who could then verify this by checking his glove box plague number along with his vin/chassis numbers to see if any if it match up :?

Paul


----------



## timmeh2k (Nov 9, 2013)

Will be interesting to see if pete manages to get anything further from ingolstadt. AFAIK only around 750 QS' ended up being sold over here.

Another vote for the strut brace plaque if we manage to find out


----------



## timmeh2k (Nov 9, 2013)

Just checked on how many left, has 755 registered in 2007 with currently 712 licensed and 22 SORN

Makes you feel special considering there are 22000 225s on the road not counting all the 180s, V6s etc


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

going to check that on my car tonight.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Love the plaque idea this is the plaque just to give some design idea's that VW fitted to the Golf anniversary it is mounted on the fuse box lid behind the door so can only bee seen when the door is open as you can see mine is number 377


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Well I went to audi today and enquired about the build number for our QS but to no success. The guys at parts said it's more than likely the last three numbers. I then got sent to service and they said the same thing and there is noway if finding out without digging a lot deeper :?
> 
> So I said do your best and email me when you know.
> 
> ...


I've just been to check my car as I was quite intrigued by this... and my Quattro GmbH stamp is exactly the same as yours.

I will hope that my enquiry to Audi doesn't fall on the wrong desk...

The only way I think to get this is from the VIN number, and I have provided a copy of this from my V5 document and also from the a picture of inside the front of my service book.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Love the plaque idea this is the plaque just to give some design idea's that VW fitted to the Golf anniversary it is mounted on the fuse box lid behind the door so can only bee seen when the door is open as you can see mine is number 377


That's just bashed my head in... as I didn't know that anyone else would put a plaque in that place.. and I didn't want mine to be in full view at all times. Sort of subtle.. but you know its there!.

This is the badge I was thinking of... 









Maybe having the number engraved in the red part under the audi rings.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Guys i will have an ask on the french QS forum section to see if there is a link from their designated car numbers to the vin?

If we do find out, surely we should have our numbers engraved where quattro GMBH put them on the french cars? Keep it oem chaps.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> But I did get some handy info on my actual car via the car data sheets he printed out for me, has everything you'd want to know about the car. Pretty cool.


Such as?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

pete_slim said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Love the plaque idea this is the plaque just to give some design idea's that VW fitted to the Golf anniversary it is mounted on the fuse box lid behind the door so can only bee seen when the door is open as you can see mine is number 377
> ...


 :lol: I have the same badge on both yellow and the qS fitted in the same place on the TTs malstt also has the same badge in the same place ( but he copied off me as usual :wink: :lol: )


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> pete_slim said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Emulation is the greatest symbol of respect and adoration Andy...  Mal must really [smiley=sweetheart.gif] you.. :lol: :wink:

Damien.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :lol: I have the same badge on both yellow and the qS fitted in the same place on the TTs malstt also has the same badge in the same place ( but he copied off me as usual :wink: :lol: )


Wooah...Now that's just too silly..

What are the chances of that?

I haven't met you or seen your cars..

Great minds and all that ;-)

I might have to try and think of something else though now..

Before I start down the unique path though.. Has anyone got a Quattro sport badge in their engine bay, or on the inside flap of their glovebox door?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Love the plaque idea this is the plaque just to give some design idea's that VW fitted to the Golf anniversary it is mounted on the fuse box lid behind the door so can only bee seen when the door is open as you can see mine is number 377
> ...


Could be right mate but I think he is just a big copy cat :wink: :lol:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Data like so.....









But no build number lol!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

With out center armrest :? I didn't think Audi made an armrest for the MK 1


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Well I went to audi today and enquired about the build number for our QS but to no success. The guys at parts said it's more than likely the last three numbers. I then got sent to service and they said the same thing and there is noway if finding out without digging a lot deeper :?
> 
> So I said do your best and email me when you know.
> 
> ...


This started as a logical guess for me too - and as you mentioned - Its not inconceivable that the actual number is the last three numbers of your VIN number... As these appear to be the main digits which are changing from one vehicle to another.

My VIN is 8N2 and you have 8N9. (I assume this is the difference between 2005 and 2006 models)?

However, it would appear that my last three digits on my VIN are above 800, and I wouldn't expect my build number to be higher than yours due it being older) :roll:

I'm hoping that Audi come back to me and inform me of both variables...

1. My number /total made for UK (800)
2. My number out of all QS built. (1000)

I don't think we can get anything from the VIN other than if Audi can match it to their build sequence... as it doesn't follow any logic at all..

C'mon Audi... you can do it!!!.. reply to me.. please!!!


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


>




Mine which is also Avus. Month between the two and one ends in 547 the other 593?


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

having looked at it more... I think the 8N2/ 8N9 comment I made above is a load of bobbins.

however..

The one thing I have noticed from this which may become a little clearer is the correlation between the last three digits in the VIN and the month/year beneath the BFV 1107 part.

CR51GYR-TT240 05/2005 last digits = 547
TOMQS 06/2005 last digits = 593
Pete_slim 07/2005 last digits = 812

This could actually be the total build number as it may match up.. 
It may make sense that Audi build the first 200 as left hand drive (hence the French LHD QS is no.23)

If there were actually 200 LHD cars made then it would be a simple subtraction of this number to get the build number of the UK car..

If the letter comes back from Audi and my build number is 612/800 then this would make perfect sense.

I wonder if Damiens is 866 ? :twisted:

I'm thinking about this too much


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Pete my last 3 digits are 624...mine is an 06...

Damien.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Pete my last 3 digits are 624...mine is an 06...
> 
> Damien.


Hmmm... there goes another one of my theories... [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
:idea: :idea: unless your car wasn't actually registered until after mine?.
I'm trying to prop up my theory one last time by wondering if your Audi GmbH plate has 05/2005 or 06/2005 on it ? (beneath the BFV 1107 part)

It also perhaps brings up another question whether they built all one colour combination first or not?.. logistically it would make sense to do so even if it was for the colour coding of the recaro seats!!

I need to get on with some work!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just checked mine a 05 avus and my kast numbers are 142.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Positions 12 - 17 are the sequential build numbers on any VIN. Not sure why they start with a 9 for these cars but it's possible that was to differentiate the QS from the other TTs rolling off the line. You need to look at a VIN for another German built non-QS TT with a low build number and a French QS to compare.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

pete_slim said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Pete my last 3 digits are 624...mine is an 06...
> ...


Pete just checked my GMBH plate and it says 2005... 

Damien.


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> pete_slim said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


So we've got the same build month and the last three digits are 31 apart..hmm


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

It makes a bit of sense that some cars would be registered in 2006 with a build month/year in 2005 as some were used as showroom models for quite some time.. And perhaps weren't registered properly until a slightly later date. 
My theory has a little bit of merit.. However - Malstt has a low VIN number which would indicate that Audi didn't build all the left hand drive cars first.. If this is true then it would make it more difficult to definitely say which number from the 800 uk cars each of us have.


----------



## timmeh2k (Nov 9, 2013)

Just checked mine, 07 2005 build month and 859 last 3 digits. Seems to be growing evidence for the theory...


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Where is this sticker located ?


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

anthony_839 said:


> Where is this sticker located ?


Left hand side under the bonnet ( near the coolant reservoir on mine)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I have a list of all the VIN numbers for the qS - however I am buggered if I can find it.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

mighTy Tee said:


> I have a list of all the VIN numbers for the qS - however I am buggered if I can find it.


Ahh Richard look harder buddy.. :wink:

Got a reply on the french forum...

Damien.

Adhérent LCQA

2895 posts
Localisation:Toulouse (31)
Voitures:TT Mk1 V6 Quattro DSG
Posted Yesterday, 09:17 AM
Hi Damien,

QSs has been numbered only in France (the only solution to get Frenchies interested in buying the QS?). I think that the only solution for you is to list all the chassis numbers to have the building order. But I'm not sure that all the chassis numbers are incremented by 1 for each QS TT. If I remember, LeFouFurieux has compared the two chassis numbers from his 2 QS, and there was nothing significant. Chassis are probably built for all the Quattro TTs, and dispatched randomly for 190 Quattro, 225, QS and 3.2. And some of the QSs are wrecked.

Have you tried to contact Audi A.G. support in Germany? It could be a solution.

Best regards,

Matt


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is a copy of the letter I sent to Audi.. Not had a reply yet.. But hopefully will get something back soon.

Insert your own address, VIN number and sign it and send it on to Ingolstadt

Address:

AUDI AG
85045 
Ingolstadt
Germany


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Betreff:​​Fertigungsnummer
Model:​​AUDI TT MK1 QUATTRO SPORT (2005)
VIN:​​WUxxxxxxxx
​

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Ich danke Ihnen vielmals, dass Sie sich die Zeit nehmen diesen Brief zu lesen.
Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Audi TT MK1 Quattro Sport und nach meinem Verständnis ist dieses Modell eine Sonderedition welche in einer Auflage von 800 Stück Rechtslenkern für den Britischen Markt sowie schätzungsweise weiteren 200 Stück Linkslenkern gefertigt wurde.

Ich wäre Ihnen dankbar wenn Sie mir freundlicherweise mitteilen könnten, welche Produktionsnummer mein Fahrzeug gemäß dem nachfolgenden Schema
• xxx/800 (Britische Modelle) oder
• xxx/1000 (Gesamte Produktion)
hat, wobei xxx der exakten Fertigungsnummer meines Autos in der Produktionslinie entspricht.

Ich hoffe, dass Sie mir helfen können, die genaue Fertigungsnummer meines Autos in dieser Sonderedition herauszufinden und habe Ihnen daher die „Vehicle Identification Number (VIN)" zur Vereinfachung beigefügt. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass Sie mit dieser Information diesen speziellen Kundenwunsch erfüllen können.

Ich sah auf einem Foto eines Linkslenker-Autos, dass die Fertigungsnummer auf dem Handschuhfach eingestanzt war. Bei der Britischen Variante existiert diese Information offenbar nicht.
Mein Auto ist in England zugelassen und aktuell arbeite ich in Deutschland in der Telekommunikationsbranche, meine Postanschrift in Deutschland finden Sie ebenfalls in diesem Schreiben.

Ich bin aktives Mitglied in Britischen wie auch Deutschen Audi TT Foren. Dort gibt es eine signifikante Menge an Britischen Interessenten, die ebenfalls einen UK TT Quattro Sport besitzen, und gerne wissen würden, wie die Produktionsnummer ihrer Autos lauten. Dieses Auto ist ein sehr hoch angesehenes Model und hat eine große Gemeinschaft von Besitzern, die ihre Autos wertschätzen und pflegen. Die Information ist von großem Wert, um die Exklusivität und Individualität dieses Models hervorzuheben.

Ich bin Ihnen über alle Maßen dankbar für jede Hilfe, die Sie mir diesbezüglich anbieten können. Sollten Sie die von mir gesuchte Information nicht haben, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Sie mir mitteilen können, an wen ich mich anderenfalls wenden muss, um diese Information zu erlangen.

Im Voraus bedanke ich mich aufrichtig für Ihr Verständnis und Ihre Unterstützung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Ooops..

Please miss out the middle paragraph which begins...

Meine auto ist in England .......

As that has reference e to my work and my German address..

Sorry


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

So this topic is being discussed on the french qs forum. And the lads seem to think the last digits might be, of the number of qs's made. As one of the french guys qs's is the next number on from mine...625 and is the "french number 9" 
The plot thickens. So at least we know the french cars have the same GMBH plaque. 

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Surly if there's a French qs owner with say 678 number on his glove box and his last 3 numbers on his vin are 678 then that must mean its correct for assuming that's the build number?

Once we get confirmation like that we must be onto a winner?

A French qs guy needs to go to audi and ask the guys in the dealership to find out, I'm sure one of the qs owners would love to help 100's of us uk guys out?

Or how about yellow seeing if his vin matches his build number on his ed30?


----------



## chiR26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Cracking looking motors in this thread.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Good luck with the Number hunting chaps.

i know a lad at work has a GTI edition 30, and has just got himself a plaque from VW with the build number on it. You get a certificate with it too, and a mug with GTI on it :lol:

All from a phone call to volkswagen customer services.

The GTi is suppose to have a plaque on it though, Not sure if this is as common on the QS.

That 3 code options list someone printed out earlier in this thread is what's on that sticker in your boot. They're trim options basically, and for the bloke who said arm rests weren't factory. They are. lol. Just a rare option!


----------



## shakey66 (Nov 1, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> So thought as other models of the mk1 have their own community why can the qs owners not have theirs?  This is no way suggesting the qs is anymore special etc to a 225. Just a chance for qs owners to add or chat about their cars, and their mechanical and physical differences.
> 
> I am going to kick off with some pics of a rare, special order french sprint blue qs. :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Surly if there's a French qs owner with say 678 number on his glove box and his last 3 numbers on his vin are 678 then that must mean its correct for assuming that's the build number?
> 
> Once we get confirmation like that we must be onto a winner?
> 
> ...


It's a 25 anniversary the Edition 30s weren't numbered 
I will check but not sure how much help it will be as the annis didn't come with the plaques you had to contact VW after you bought the car


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

that's pretty much what i said lol.

Anyway, the last 6 numbers of the VIN are stated as being the sequential number. But i dont think the last 3 are build numbers...They dont seem to go up in any order.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

A quick pic of my refurbished expensive paint job qs alloy....The finish is absolutely beautiful..  really pleased. Hard to see in the dark but the centre is in a light smoke chrome, and the rim diamond cut..  looks much better in the real, will get some pics soon of them on the car. 

Damien.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

TTSPORT666 said:


> A quick pic of my refurbished expensive paint job qs alloy....The finish is absolutely beautiful..  really pleased. Hard to see in the dark but the centre is in a light smoke chrome, and the rim diamond cut..  looks much better in the real, will get some pics soon of them on the car.
> 
> Damien.


Looking forward to seeing these in the flesh (metal) Dammo 

Are you on for the RR day on the 26th April?

John


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> A quick pic of my refurbished expensive paint job qs alloy....The finish is absolutely beautiful..  really pleased. Hard to see in the dark but the centre is in a light smoke chrome, and the rim diamond cut..  looks much better in the real, will get some pics soon of them on the car.
> 
> Damien.


nice mate,

I wanna get mine done

going black centers with polished lip

how much it set you back?


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Holy Sh*t! They look fantastic.. 

As above, how much and who did them?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, they were done by "platinum alloy wheel solutions in swindon". And the cost for my chosen colour and diamond cutting was 384 vat inclusive. 

Damien.


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Thumbs up :mrgreen: there and not a bad price too, I paid almost the same for powder coat at the wheel specialist Fareham without the polished lip. Need my near side doing as I've got brand new qs alloys on the offside after my accident in January


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Not bad. Swindon too. Not bad thing to know being a Brizzle lad.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah looks class, I can't wait to paint mine up and get the lip re-done. It's all about the cut lip, gona go a high power silver on mine so it pops really well against the Avus. Smoked look on yours should look class.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Yeah looks class, I can't wait to paint mine up and get the lip re-done. It's all about the cut lip, gona go a high power silver on mine so it pops really well against the Avus. Smoked look on yours should look class.


Thanks Craig..I kind of like the sultry look with my wheels. Your right the diamond cut lip brings a feel of quality to the rim. Had to be careful not to go too far off oem colour scheme, but with a hint of individualism. I think i succeeded. Taken some time to get visually used to 18's again though. :wink: Its kind of nice to have her looking as audi intended. With the option of her speedlines for when she doesn't pretend to be stealth modded.lol . :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Stealth mode, bling mode and RR day mode...

I think Blue Thunder is going to be moded out ;-)

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Duggy said:


> Stealth mode, bling mode and RR day mode...
> 
> I think Blue Thunder is going to be moded out ;-)
> 
> ...


She has different guises for different occasions John.. 8)

Damien.


----------



## timmeh2k (Nov 9, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> A quick pic of my refurbished expensive paint job qs alloy....The finish is absolutely beautiful..  really pleased. Hard to see in the dark but the centre is in a light smoke chrome, and the rim diamond cut..  looks much better in the real, will get some pics soon of them on the car.
> 
> Damien.


I was hoping you would have these finished before I had mine done. Look cracking!

options options.... will have to have a good think over christmas about were to go with mine now...


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Look good Damian 8) look forward to seeing a proper pic of the alloys fitted to Blue Thunder

Paul


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Keep em waxed or sealed and keep on top of it ,just spotted two spots of blistering on my rear wheel! After 2 stanstead runs and nearly 4 weeks without a wash. All wheels had 2 coats of FK1000 back in September. Stone chips probably :?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Mines being cut then cleared, we have special clear coat for pure metal finishes as you may have seen RR ghosts have a stainless bonnet and the newer coupe phantoms and drop tops also. So the customers don't want to apply polished to the raw metal. Dukes the finish a tad but it's worth it not polishing the lip all the time.


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

I know the alloys are lacquered, but your saying this clear coat will be harder wearing ? All good if that's true as a lot of these wheels are refurbed with out the polished lip because of this. A bloody shame as it's lush


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

sixohsixone said:


> Keep em waxed or sealed and keep on top of it ,just spotted two spots of blistering on my rear wheel! After 2 stanstead runs and nearly 4 weeks without a wash. All wheels had 2 coats of FK1000 back in September. Stone chips probably :?


Tell me about it, they will be well pampered, thankfully the goodyear asymmetric's have a huge rim protector, so hopefully no chips to the outer diamond cut rim. Have already waxed them and the outer lip to protect them. I never leave my alloys dirty for long. And always hand polish them sometimes 3 times a week if i am off at home after a trip..lol :wink:

Paul looking forward to getting home from Hong kong for christmas and giving her a good wash. Then i will take some pics with the new wheel finish..  Really pleased how the light smoke chrome spokes catch the light..Really accentuates the design of the wheel. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Finally managed to clean her with her new refurbished and now properly spaced qs's on. 

Damien.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Finally managed to clean her with her new refurbished and now properly spaced qs's on.
> 
> Damien.


Looks bloody lovely especially with the correct wheels again. If you are bored I have a near identical qS which could do with some proper TLC.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

mighTy Tee said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally managed to clean her with her new refurbished and now properly spaced qs's on.
> ...


Thanks Richard...Hey next time you go on a boat trip..drop her off and i will detail her for you..  :wink:

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

This is just making me want mine done sooner now but winter will shag them out on my roads here :x

Looks like a dull chrome finish....


----------



## Oreece (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi all, a few shots of mine. Owned since April, excuse the poor quality pictures taken on my phone in bad weather - will get around to taking some decent shots one day soon!

Since these were taken have had a Milltek catback fitted, looks and sounds great (final pic below).


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Some nice shots of mine on this link 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 62/detail/
The engine bay has changed a bit and now looks like this


----------



## Oreece (Oct 18, 2011)

Saw yours at Awesome GTI a year or so back Yellow, that's one of the things that persuaded me to swap my 3.2 for a QS. It was the right decision as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## philgibQS (Jun 28, 2012)

Cookbots with pre fitted super pro front bushes and super pro castor correcting front rear bushes arrived! (if ive wrote that correctly :? )

They look and feel great, cant wait to get them fitted to my QS. Also got a 16mm 4motion rear ARB on its way to finish the set up. Anyone else running the cookbots on there QS?










Phil


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Iv got the same ready to fit to mine plus a full poly bush kit and H&R arb front and rear to go on. That should finish things up nicely once all fitted. Yet to fit mine though, you going to fit them yourself?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Oreece said:


> Saw yours at Awesome GTI a year or so back Yellow, that's one of the things that persuaded me to swap my 3.2 for a QS. It was the right decision as far as I'm concerned!


Cheers I do try to keep them both clean :lol:


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Iv got the same ready to fit to mine plus a full poly bush kit and H&R arb front and rear to go on. That should finish things up nicely once all fitted. Yet to fit mine though, you going to fit them yourself?


I have exactly the same - H&R arbs, cookbots and poly bushes.

Having mine fitted on Monday while I have my QS diagnosed for its intermittent spluttering that it has just started doing.. Hoping its something simple like a coilpack on its way out..
Also have an APR inlet manifold ready to go on too.
Was planning on having a new full pipewerx system fitted and big brake kit fitted but that will have to wait for my next visit back to England..


----------



## RLMZ (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's my QS Had her for four years now. 
Oreece where did you get that Rocker cover from ?


----------



## Oreece (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey RLMZ, cover was from the LCR forum - found it by chance, it's a Forge I believe. I then got the decals from eBay, the Audi Sport and 20v were separate.


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi found this one on ebay near me which has the standard seats but has a on the side which I do not like, also a blacked out section on the back bumper. Its 2006 with 41k from a garage for £8995 which I though was a good price. I have never seen the car though.
I will post some pictures of my own car when I get a chance which is also a QS.

Did we get anywhere with tracking down the build number ?


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

FRAX said:


> Did we get anywhere with tracking down the build number ?


I arrived back in Germany yesterday and was hoping to see a letter waiting for me from Audi. Unfortunately nothing has arrived yet. I will give them until the end of the week then I will start sending them two more letters each week (Shawshank style  ) until I get to the point of sending one each day - they may get annoyed and finally decide to reply.
:roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

pete_slim said:


> FRAX said:
> 
> 
> > Did we get anywhere with tracking down the build number ?
> ...


Well done Pete,keep banging away mate. They surely have to reply. There must be a way for them to have a numbering system for the uk qs's?
Glad you are happy with your new upgrades, makes a hell of a difference does't it..Much more engaging to drive. 

Damien.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Well done Pete,keep banging away mate. They surely have to reply. There must be a way for them to have a numbering system for the uk qs's?
> How is she running, handling? Are you happy with her upgrades? I think i must have missed your report on the work done?
> 
> Damien.


If I know one thing about German people so far - it is that they don't like to leave anything unanswered. So I am pretty sure I will get a reply at some point. maybe the Xmas period wasn't the greatest time to send something to them but I am hopeful that I will get a response.

I was going to do a bit more of a write up on what has happened on the car over xmas, but I decided to just put something on about the suspension changes (cookbots, superpro castor bushes, and H&R ARBs). *They are amazing and would highly recommend them to anyone who wants to have more feedback from the whole driving experience*.

Amongst other things - I also had new spark plugs, a new MAF sensor fitted and a new fuel filter fitted.

The plugs wouldn't come out without some releasing agent and looked completely goosed.
The MAF was reading very low.
The fuel filter was still the original one from 2005!!! 
(im going to check the receipts that I have to see if any work done on the car claims to have changed the Fuel filter, as this happened when I had my last TT)..

My friend who is also the mechanic who did the latest work on my car (also races Porsches occasionally in his spare time). He had a tinker with the TT and told me afterwards it was the best handling TT he'd ever driven.. 

he also mentioned and confirmed what I thought - my suspension is not brilliant and my brakes are very soft.

These 2 points along with some engine bits that im gonna be doing are gonna cost me a few quid in 2014.

He recommended Bilstein PSS9s (if I was going down the coilover route) - as they are not too crashy (his words).
Im still undecided which route to take for the brakes as id like some 'matching' calipers for the rear (probably more for asthetics than anything else).

I bought an APR inlet manifold which has an R32 throttle body.. and was informed that I would need this mapped in otherwise it wouldn't run correctly. So that will get fitted along with a full new exhaust (possibly custom pipewerx), and Forge FMIC and bigger injectors. (maybe a trip back over to Staines to see Wak is needed too) 8)

This is all going to go ahead when I have time and also after my invoices get paid this month 

Also looking at getting some new forge hoses etc for the engine bay, but its a mine field knowing exactly which ones are needed without having lots left over.. (I need to look into this more).

The car now pulls like crazy... the 42DD intake is actually louder now  and sounds like its inside the cabin, fuel economy has improved too!!

Very very happy days


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

pete_slim said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Pete,keep banging away mate. They surely have to reply. There must be a way for them to have a numbering system for the uk qs's?
> ...


Check out SFS hoses as well Pete, the majority start with the TIP (80mm or oem shape), both the upper hoses (You won't need the lower if fitting a FMIC) it may also be an opportunity to relocate the DV :wink: and then various smaller hoses to remove any boost leaks

John


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

pete_slim said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Pete,keep banging away mate. They surely have to reply. There must be a way for them to have a numbering system for the uk qs's?
> ...


With the standard wheels on, my pss9's are awesome Pete..Can really recommend them. I had the 42DD intake..literally gave me a headache.. [smiley=bomb.gif] .

When it comes to BBk's and qs front alloys we don't have much choice. Baby brembo GT's...Tarox b32's...seat sport calipers...And what i just pulled the trigger on..A set of fully refurbished boxster calipers and kit from Thomas at porschecalipers.co.uk. With ferodo pads. Slimmer than the baby brembo, so less spacing required. :wink: And more cost effective. Will let you know what i think when they are on.

Damien.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> With the standard wheels on, my pss9's are awesome Pete..Can really recommend them. I had the 42DD intake..literally gave me a headache.. [smiley=bomb.gif] .
> 
> When it comes to BBk's and qs front alloys we don't have much choice. Baby brembo GT's...Tarox b32's...seat sport calipers...And what i just pulled the trigger on..A set of fully refurbished boxster calipers and kit from Thomas at porschecalipers.co.uk. With ferodo pads. Slimmer than the baby brembo, so less spacing required. :wink: And more cost effective. Will let you know what i think when they are on.
> 
> Damien.


The 42DD doesn't really bother me too much yet. I think I'm still in the honeymoon period with it. 
My 14 year old son loves it... 

I've just read your signature of mods and the more I look into this, my car is potentially becoming more of a clone of yours (not intentionally) as I'm trying to retain some unique touches and individuality, but apparently failing...

I can get a lot of things including some PSS9s from here in Germany around 20% cheaper than they cost in England. but don't know if I will need top mounts or anything else other than adjustable tie bars to get the camber back straight.

I don't really want to space my wheels too much - maybe 5mm front and slightly more at the rear (but not much more).. 
I've also looked at brembo junior and calipers from a Porsche (boxster, cayenne) etc but really don't know which size disks etc and how far it will push the wheels out without actually taking the plunge and buying some. (I am obviously also wanting them to be blue aswell)...Its a nightmare as I really want some to put on the back too.

The PB brakes look good, but i'm slightly hesitant as I don't want to get clubbed for duty if they are coming from HK.
With the selections I made on the website - At 2.5K plus shipping they aren't too cheap either.

I'm also doing my carbon thing with the interior so this car is gonna cost me a fortune if I decide to eventually add up all the bills.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

pete_slim said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > With the standard wheels on, my pss9's are awesome Pete..Can really recommend them. I had the 42DD intake..literally gave me a headache.. [smiley=bomb.gif] .
> ...


Pete..firstly yes you will need new adjustable rear tie bars, when you fit your pss9's. Stay with oem topmounts. I tried poly and they were crap, squeeks and rougher ride. :?

As far as pushing the front wheels out of the arch i am exactly the same page. Which is why i went for the boxster calipers. The brembo Gt's are slightly fatter so you need a minimum safe 8mm maybe 5mm at a push. I am praying that with the slimmer boxster calipers i can get away with minimum 3mm.

When the time comes give Thomas an email at porschecalipers.co.uk. He will sort you out. And he is not in hong kong?lol. You will be amazed how much i paid for my kit. All fully refurbished good as new. :wink: I went for Porsche red to match my refurbished Porsche silver coloured wheel centres.. 8)

Damien.


----------



## timmeh2k (Nov 9, 2013)

pete_slim said:


> The 42DD doesn't really bother me too much yet. I think I'm still in the honeymoon period with it.
> My 14 year old son loves it...
> 
> I've just read your signature of mods and the more I look into this, my car is potentially becoming more of a clone of yours (not intentionally) as I'm trying to retain some unique touches and individuality, but apparently failing...
> ...


Pete, adding up all the bills is a rookie mistake!  haha

Sounds good though I look forward to hearing more about future mods


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Did you ask for measurements from mounting point to face of caliper and same for the brembo gts?

As they may be slimmer but from mount to face may differ?

I still want more poke at the front, don't think 8mm is enough now. I still tuck rim.... You sure your 8.5s are on the back lol?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Did you ask for measurements from mounting point to face of caliper and same for the brembo gts?
> 
> As they may be slimmer but from mount to face may differ?
> 
> I still want more poke at the front, don't think 8mm is enough now. I still tuck rim.... You sure your 8.5s are on the back lol?


  yes Craig.. Would love another 2 8.5's for the front though..one day. I could manage another 5mm on the front with the goodyear asymmetric 2's..their rim lips are mahoosive..  Will find out on the 15th where all sits, and how much spacer i will need. I feel confident though. 

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ha, can't believe the lip is that big? Must be properly big?

Should work out fine if your mounting brackets are slim or same thickness as the brembo gts on mine. All adds up haha, gona be interesting.


----------



## RLMZ (Jan 10, 2010)

Does anybody know what springs are in a QS are they same as the 225 or the V6 ?


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

RLMZ said:


> Does anybody know what springs are in a QS are they same as the 225 or the V6 ?


I'm not completely sure about the front springs without going and checking mine. But this thread here where question was asked about the rear ones.

For reference - My rear springs have ONE red dot on them.

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=472986


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

RLMZ said:


> Does anybody know what springs are in a QS are they same as the 225 or the V6 ?


They are special part number wise to the qs, and similar to the later s line springs. As the qs has no rear ballast weight like the 225, so it had to have its own spec sports springs. So you might find the 225 with qs springs sits a bit lower. I sold my springs to a 225 owner a while ago.

Damien.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Have just brought one today, silver & black from luscombe off here.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

o2 blue said:


> Have just brought one today, silver & black from luscombe off here.[/quote
> 
> Congrats pal and welcome to qs ownership...
> 
> Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

o2 blue said:


> Have just brought one today, silver & black from luscombe off here.


Nice one is it avus or standard silver ?


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's avus lol - I'm a novice.

Sorry


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

o2 blue said:


> I'm pretty sure it's avus lol - I'm a novice.
> 
> Sorry


Top man the best of all the qS colours


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> o2 blue said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure it's avus lol - I'm a novice.
> ...


Other than Misano :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Nah avus is best but I'm biased.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

neilc said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > o2 blue said:
> ...


Neil you been at the sherry again :wink:


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Well I fitted my engine bay bling kit today, what a job, all was going well till I got to the exhaust manifold cover.
One screw came out no bother but the other would not shift - I landed up drilling the bugger out and re tapping the nut.
Its done now though and I like the results. I need to find a new cap for my water coolant to match the oil cap.

Some pictures for you all but not great quality.









Next job will have to be removal of one of the roof moldings as its corroded on the front edge.
Replacment engine cover is also on its way from a forum member with the oldguy ring fitted. :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

FRAX said:


> Well I fitted my engine bay bling kit today, what a job, all was going well till I got to the exhaust manifold cover.
> One screw came out no bother but the other would not shift - I landed up drilling the bugger out and re tapping the nut.
> Its done now though and I like the results. I need to find a new cap for my water coolant to match the oil cap.
> 
> ...


Nice mate..the engine bling is quality..  Like the airbox cut out ,looks very neat..

Damien.


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks Damien,
I am looking for some advise - can you tell me what front springs should be fitted to the QS.
I know the front ones were replaced by last owner but to me the front seams to look a slight bit high.

I though the QS sat lower than the standard 225 - I had one and measured from the floor to the bottom of the wheel arch and they were near enough the same, I know that new springs will sit high till they bed in. (225 now sold)

How much lower should the QS sit on standard springs ?

Any help would be great.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok.. I got some good news today regarding the build number from Audi..

The last 3 or 4 digits appear to be the build number

A total of 1165 sport models were built.

900 were right hand drive.

Mine is number 812/1165

There is nothing definitive in my letter to say which one I have out of the 900 right hand drive cars.

I will scan the letter I sent to audi and email it to any of you if you want to get an official letter back from Audi GmbH with the same details I have just received


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

sweet

im going to be getting mine tonight


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is the letter I got back..its quite strange that I can actually read and understand a lot of it too..


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

pete_slim said:


> Ok.. I got some good news today regarding the build number from Audi..
> 
> The last 3 or 4 digits appear to be the build number
> 
> ...


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Where did the 1165 come from ? My number ends *****0049 does this mean I am number 49 of the total built.

Great to get a responce from them , well done. :wink:


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

One of my previous qs... Gone but not 100% forgotten...


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

FRAX said:


> Where did the 1165 come from ? My number ends 461900049 does this mean I am number 49 of the total built.
> 
> Great to get a responce from them , well done. :wink:


I would think that you do indeed have no.49 of the 1165 total that were built..

From the letter - Audi couldn't say for definite how many of the 900 right hand drive cars went to England although we guess it is 800. So from that - we won't be able to find out what our uk build number is.. 
My friend is going to translate the full letter and I will put that on here when he sends it to me.


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks Pete I will go good to find out what they have said, [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

pete_slim said:


> Ok.. I got some good news today regarding the build number from Audi..
> 
> The last 3 or 4 digits appear to be the build number
> 
> ...


Pete this is great news..  Well done. So this is the total number or "right hand drive cars " For countries requiring right hand drive qs's that Audi gave a quota to....Which may include Jersey and isle of man, and Ireland?

Anyhow. That's brilliant news Pete and i thank you for writing the letter to Audi. 

So its number 624 signing out... 

Damien.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

The right hand drive cars may have gone to Australia or Japan too or other places that I can't think of.. That's probably why Audi can't say for definite what our number is from the 800 that came to the uk.
That's how I understand it anyway


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Pete i am pretty sure australia was not one of the places audi sold the qs? I can ask my brother to verify this as he lives out in Brisbane.

Here is a list of countries in the world that have right hand drive cars.

1. Anguilla
2. Antigua and Barbuda
3. Australia
4. Bahamas
5. Bangladesh
6. Barbados
7. Bermuda
8. Bhutan
9. Botswana
10. Brunei
11. Cayman Islands
12. Christmas Island (Australia)
13. Cook Islands
14. Cyprus
15. Dominica
16. East Timor
17. Falkland Islands
18. Fiji
19. Grenada
20. Guernsey (Channel Islands)
21. Guyana
22. Hong Kong
23. India
24. Indonesia
25. Ireland
26. Isle of Man
27. Jamaica
28. Japan
29. Jersey (Channel Islands)
30. Kenya
31. Kiribati
32. Cocos (Keeling) Islands (Australia)
33. Lesotho
34. Macau
35. Malawi
36. Malaysia
37. Maldives
38. Malta
39. Mauritius
40. Montserrat
41. Mozambique
42. Namibia
43. Nauru
44. Nepal
45. New Zealand
46. Niue
47. Norfolk Island (Australia)
48. Pakistan
49. Papua New Guinea
50. Pitcairn Islands (Britain)
51. Saint Helena
52. Saint Kitts and Nevis
53. Saint Lucia
54. Saint Vincent and the Grenadines
55. Seychelles
56. Singapore
57. Solomon Islands
58. South Africa
59. Sri Lanka
60. Suriname
61. Swaziland
62. Tanzania
63. Thailand
64. Tokelau (New Zealand)
65. Tonga
66. Trinidad and Tobago
67. Turks and Caicos Islands
68. Tuvalu
69. Uganda
70. United Kingdom (England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland)
71. Virgin Islands (British)
72. Virgin Islands (US)
73. Zambia
74. Zimbabwe

But i believe of all those countries listed ,Ireland, isle of man and Jersey were the only ones the qs was officially offered for sale?

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Another interesting fact is, the QS was offered in Japan...but in left hand drive only? And did not come with multispoke ronal alloys.

Damien.

http://www.goo-net-exchange.com/usedcar ... index.html


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Looking at howmany left website2007 was the most registered 762, down to 734 last year this includes sorn. 
My build no 551 , pity Damo wasn't 747.  
Makes you think where the rest are considering we've less than100 on the forum ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

So are we going to get some number plaques made ?

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

I dont think this would be correct in terms of the actual order in which the cars were built but it definitely works mathematically in terms of the production order.

my build number: 812 /1165 = 0.696995 (my build occurred at 69% of complete production)

Now we know from the build numbers that the RHD cars weren't all built at once.

my car would be 69% of the 900 built = Number 627 of the 900

Again if 762 (or 800) of the 900 came to England - and the big assumption is that the other none English cars were distributed evenly in the production order.

IF: 
of the 900 RHD cars - 762 were registered in England.. (762/900 = 0.84666) 84% of RHD cars came to England.

84% of No.627 = 527/762

OR:
of the 900 RHD cars - 800 were registered in England.. (800/900 = 0.888)) 89% of RHD cars came to England

89% of No. 627 = 558/800

Either way - I'm still getting a carbon fibre etched badge made up with number 812 on it!!


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

No 950 

Thank you Pete


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

sixohsixone said:


> Looking at howmany left website2007 was the most registered 762, down to 734 last year this includes sorn.
> My build no 551 , pity Damo wasn't 747.
> Makes you think where the rest are considering we've less than100 on the forum ?


  Yes 666 or 747 or 777 or 380 would have been nice.. :wink: But i am happy with my 624  

Wonder how many qs's are left in the uk? lots have been written off..  Are we fewer than we think?

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just checked and my qS appears to be 678


----------



## markedkiller78 (Feb 23, 2011)

This might be a silly question, but is the boot in the QS bigger than the standard TT?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

markedkiller78 said:


> This might be a silly question, but is the boot in the QS bigger than the standard TT?


It is the same size at the standard coupe with the seats folded down


----------



## markedkiller78 (Feb 23, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> markedkiller78 said:
> 
> 
> > This might be a silly question, but is the boot in the QS bigger than the standard TT?
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply.

from the pictures, it looks like the bar / cargo net behind the seats is in a similar or even the same position as the rear bench?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

markedkiller78 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > markedkiller78 said:
> ...


It is but you can drop the net so the boot is all one area


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

So guys its QS registration time.. 

If we make a list of number and colour on this thread. 
Neilc has numbers 224 , 287 and 933 in his stock.

What do we think? It would be great if we could have a list of colour and number and as time goes by hopefully , in time we can trace quite a few remaining uk cars? 

Damien.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Mines number 142 and its a 05 in avus.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Damien,

This great minds thing is getting a little bit silly.. I was just about to see if we could get a list of who has what etc. 8)

owner: Pete_slim
colour: *Blue*
build No: *812*
built: *07/2005*


----------



## markedkiller78 (Feb 23, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> It is but you can drop the net so the boot is all one area


Thanks again YELLOW_TT.

I'm trying to figure out if it's worth spending an extra couple of quid on a QS. I need to occasionally take the dog in the back of my car (rather than the wife's) sounds like the QS is still in with a shout.

I'm surprised that are that many (10 or so) for sale considering how limited these were. I've seen a couple on the road round our way in the past. I knew it was a ltd ed, but didn't actually know what it was or how ltd until very recently.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Mines No. 600 and it's an 06 in Silver Seas


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Right here we go... Right guys you get the picture. Let me know your colour, year and build numbers when you can. Then i will manually set them in order, and add when we have new owners to the forum. Will ask Neilc to give me the colour of the cars to his build numbers. 

Owner Colour year build number

malstt Avus 2005 142

Pete-slim M.blue 2005 812

YELLOW-TT Avus 2006 678

QS950 P.Black 2005 950

TTSPORT666 M.Blue 2005 624

d9vtt m. Red 2006 720

OTLEY TT QS Silver 2006 600

anthony_839 Avus 2005 165

CR516YR-TT240 Avus 2005 547

timmeh2K M.Blue 2005 859


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Damien
Perhaps one thing to note which we already established earlier in the thread is that the year that the car was registered is not necessarily the year it was built. The list may look a little more odd if the registration dates jump around from 2005 to 2006 as the build number increments.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What about a list of colour, number, month/year of reg, factory spec inc options
Colour. Avus
Number. 678 
Month/year Jan 06 
Spec. Recaros, climate control, Bose, 6 CD, single CD, cruise cup holder


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Right here we go... Right guys you get the picture. Let me know your colour, year and build numbers when you can. Then i will manually set them in order, and add when we have new owners to the forum. Will ask Neilc to give me the colour of the cars to his build numbers.
> 
> Owner Colour year build number
> 
> ...


mine is a 2006 mate


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm wondering why my build number is so high when mine fell off the production line in 2005??
Slightly paranoid!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> What about a list of colour, number, month/year of reg, factory spec inc options
> Colour. Avus
> Number. 678
> Month/year Jan 06
> Spec. Recaros, climate control, Bose, 6 CD, single CD, cruise cup holder


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

> mine is a 2006 mate


+1 - registered 27.1.06


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok guys i am considering doing a proper uk qs register.

But for the forum purposes do you think keeping a brief of car number, colour and owner would be better? How do you think is best managed to create this information in a thread form, so that future qs owners can be added easily?

Damien.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm an 05 build no 165


----------



## philgibQS (Jun 28, 2012)

so is it the last 3 digits of the VIN number?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

philgibQS said:


> so is it the last 3 digits of the VIN number?


Yes Phil.. 

Damien.


----------



## d9vtt (Aug 22, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Right here we go... Right guys you get the picture. Let me know your colour, year and build numbers when you can. Then i will manually set them in order, and add when we have new owners to the forum. Will ask Neilc to give me the colour of the cars to his build numbers.
> 
> Owner Colour year build number
> 
> ...


d9vtt missano 2006 720


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

anthony_839 said:


> I'm an 05 build no 165


What colour buddy?

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

I spoke to our engravers at work today and they can engrave the glove box strip for £15.

A group but would get it down to £10.

So mines coming off at the weekend and getting done. I'm thinking

No* 547/800


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm an 05 build no 165
> ...


Avus silver I think it's called


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

How you the the strip off?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

anthony_839 said:


> How you the the strip off?


Unsure atm, I imagine a few retaining torques. Nothing crazy.

05-Avus silver-number 547.


----------



## timmeh2k (Nov 9, 2013)

Mine was registered 09/2005, M.blue, number 859


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

So far so good guys. As i said will put them in number order when we have all the forum cars..  And might fine tune the register visually in the future.

Owner Colour year build number

malstt Avus 2005 142

Pete-slim M.blue 2005 812

YELLOW-TT Avus 2006 678

QS950 P.Black 2005 950

TTSPORT666 M.Blue 2005 624

d9vtt m. Red 2006 720

OTLEY TT QS Silver 2006 600

anthony_839 Avus 2005 165

CR51GYR-TT240 Avus 2005 547

timmeh2K M.Blue 2005 859

Frax Avus 2005 049

justinjgy M.blue 2006 783

philgibQS M.Red 2006 835

thestig666 Avus 2005 601

sixohsixone Avus 2005 551

Pow3r_L3ss Avus 2005 524

chrissy1502002 M.Red 2006 623

So Slow 2005 M.Red 178

Rocketr 2005 M.Red 876

mighTy Tee 2006 M.Blue 685

Nobby 2005 M.Blue 499


----------



## philgibQS (Jun 28, 2012)

philgibQS Misano 2006 835


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

CR51GYR damo!!!!!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> So far so good guys. As i said will put them in number order when we have all the forum cars..  And might fine tune the register visually in the future.
> 
> Owner Colour year build number
> 
> ...


Might be nice to get one picture of each car next to the details?

Just a thought!


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Another one for ye
Avus Silver
2005
Build No: 049
Recaro's
Cup Holder
Phone Prep
6 CD

I think that is it but if there were any other options let me know.

Frax


----------



## justinjgy (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi All

Blue, build no 783 ,2006


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Loving this now.. 
Glad I got the letter to Audi sorted..


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

I am Glad as well Pete and I hope the info and cars keep coming :wink: 
Interesting stuff for us QS owners :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

This is really great...be nice if we could find consecutive build numbers..  And its something we can keep going with time. We can also include cars without owners, and place names to the cars as they become known. Could even have a word with Dave at TTS and Ed at APS. See if they could, with the owners permission, get the car number year and colour. And let the owners know we are here on the forum.. 

Right, just fitted my new freshly colour coded Mauritius blue rear strut brace..OMG i am in love... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Damien.


----------



## thestig666 (Mar 12, 2013)

Avus Silver
2005
Build No: 601
Recaro's
cruise control
6 CD


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Avus Silver
09/2005
Build *551*
Recaros
Engraving a good idea ,what about a specific QS decal. 
QS001# 800
Anyone had any luck finding the original register thread ?


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

524 here, Avus silver, 2005.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Damian - pic please of the sprayed rear strut 

Paul


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Yep that's why I wouldn't want to get it engraved until perhaps it was a defo,there's always some bright spark picking up on the finite :wink: :wink: I only put 800 as an example.well spotted.

Found the old register come on lads are you still around and maybe have info on your old car vin no etc



WalshyTTS said:


> 1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
> 2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
> 3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
> 4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
> ...


----------



## chrissy1502002 (Dec 25, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> This is really great...be nice if we could find consecutive build numbers..  And its something we can keep going with time.
> Damien.


Im number 623, 2006, Misano Red


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

So Slow, 2005, Misano Red, Build number 178.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

chrissy1502002 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > This is really great...be nice if we could find consecutive build numbers..  And its something we can keep going with time.
> ...


Whehey... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Red and blue consecutive cars..  Will get you added now..

Damien.


----------



## chrissy1502002 (Dec 25, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> chrissy1502002 said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


Mine is on a 55 plate but was registered on 13 of Jan 2006 strangely :? Either way we've found a start to consecutive numbers


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Im number 623, 2006, Misano Red[/quote]

Whehey... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Red and blue consecutive cars..  Will get you added now..

Damien.[/quote]

Mine is on a 55 plate but was registered on 13 of Jan 2006 strangely :? Either way we've found a start to consecutive numbers [/quote]

Great really, wonder if they were behind each other in the factory.. 

Damien.


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

[/quote]

Mine is on a 55 plate but was registered on 13 of Jan 2006 strangely :? Either way we've found a start to consecutive numbers [/quote]

55 plate is correct for 13th Jan 2006. Would be a 06 plate if it was registered on or after 1st March 2006.


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's little red:
Build 876
Built 07/05


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's little red:
Build 876
Built 07/05


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Rocketr said:


> Here's little red:
> Build 876
> Built 07/05


Thanks Richard..nice picture..) Will add her now..

Damien.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

#685 - arrived at dealer Sept 05 - registered 7/1/2006

(I wish I could find where my Mrs has put the listing of chassis numbers)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

mighTy Tee said:


> #685 - arrived at dealer Sept 05 - registered 7/1/2006
> 
> (I wish I could find where my Mrs has put the listing of chassis numbers)


Thanks Richard will add you now...lol...love when the lady's put things away so well they cannot remember where they put them.. :wink: case of "they all do that sir"

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Guys i am going to keep it audi oem when engraving my glovebox trim...like the french cars were numbered from the factory  ...

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> So far so good guys. As i said will put them in number order when we have all the forum cars..  And might fine tune the register visually in the future.
> 
> Owner Colour year build number
> 
> ...


Would be better in numerical order :idea:


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

numbers 600 and 601 will have followed each other down the production line too. Both avus.

You lot will have to arrange a meet, or attend a show together this year. Audi's in the park maybe.

Be cool to get QS's back together nearly 10 years from build. Well done on the build number find chaps. 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > So far so good guys. As i said will put them in number order when we have all the forum cars..  And might fine tune the register visually in the future.
> ...


Andy mate i already stated i will do this once we have the majority of the forum on the list.. :wink: Which we just about have now. 

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


should have known you would have had it under control


----------



## chrissy1502002 (Dec 25, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Im number 623, 2006, Misano Red


Whehey... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Red and blue consecutive cars..  Will get you added now..

Damien.[/quote]

Mine is on a 55 plate but was registered on 13 of Jan 2006 strangely :? Either way we've found a start to consecutive numbers [/quote]

Great really, wonder if they were behind each other in the factory.. 

Damien.[/quote]

Its like ive found a long lost brother lol


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

chrissy1502002 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Im number 623, 2006, Misano Red
> ...


Mine is on a 55 plate but was registered on 13 of Jan 2006 strangely :? Either way we've found a start to consecutive numbers [/quote]

Great really, wonder if they were behind each other in the factory.. 

Damien.[/quote]

Its like ive found a long lost brother lol[/quote]

:lol: Its like friends reunited for TT's..lol...got a little tear in my eye.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

> Would be better in numerical order :idea:


B_ll_cks, I'll be the last on the list


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Owner, Colour, year ,build number in numerical order so far. 

Frax Avus 2005 049

frg M.Red 2005 080

malstt Avus 2005 142

........ Avus 2005 154

anthony_839 Avus 2005 165

So Slow M.Red 2005 178

SAVTT240 P.Black 2005 186

krishorton P.Black 2005 200

.. .... P.Black 2005 224

.. .... M. Red 2005 242

.. .... M.Red 2005 287

td_100 M.Blue 2006 420

RLMZ Avus 2005 475

Nobby M.Blue 2005 499

Pow3r_L3ss Avus 2005 524

CR51GYR-TT240 Avus 2005 547

sixohsixone Avus 2005 551

ttqs-marc Avus 2005 559

jimmyf M.Red 2006 569

t0ne P.Black 2005 583

........P.Black 2005 589

TomQS Avus 2005 593

OTLEY TT QS Silver 2006 600

thestig666 Avus 2005 601

chrissy1502002 M.Red 2006 623

TTSPORT666 M.Blue 2005 624

T13RN M.Red 2005 639

YELLOW-TT Avus 2006 678

mighTy Tee M.Blue 2006 685

.. .... P.Black 2006 701

Sutty Silver 2006 716

d9vtt M.Red 2006 720

Oreece M.Blue 2006 745

TTQS240 P.Black 2005 758

justinjgy M.blue 2006 783

Pete-slim M.blue 2005 812

philgibQS M.Red 2006 835

Eadon M.Blue 2006 843

timmeh2K M.Blue 2005 859

sco P.Black 2006 864

Rocketr M.Red 2005 876

guzzi Avus 2006 913

.. .... M. Red 2006 933

The Gachet Avus 2005 936

QS950 P.Black 2006 950

.......M.Red 2006 954

Tiffy Avus 2006 1056

Bean QS M.Blue 2005 1097

spudtait M. Blue 2005 1116


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

QS950 said:


> > Would be better in numerical order :idea:
> 
> 
> B_ll_cks, I'll be the last on the list


Nothing wrong with that, i would be proud to have one of the last RHD cars to be built. :wink:

We have another 2 consecutive cars... [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]

OTLEY TT QS Silver 2006 600

thestig666 Avus 2005 601

Damien.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Since opening this can of worms and the build number.. I have strangely found myself drawn to the idea of looking for a new private plate.

perhaps TT 812, 812 PCD, or PCD 812

Sadly my search doesn't seem to be very successful.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Curiosity is going to see if anyone else has the sudden urge to do something similar for their build number.  
sorry..


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

neil_audiTT said:


> numbers 600 and 601 will have followed each other down the production line too. Both avus.
> 
> You lot will have to arrange a meet, or attend a show together this year. Audi's in the park maybe.
> 
> Be cool to get QS's back together nearly 10 years from build. Well done on the build number find chaps. 8)


Number 600 is not Avus! :evil: 
It's Silver Seas. The only one I can see on here at the moment anorl.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

I thought they only produced 4 variations in colour for the QS?

Avus
Red
Misano blue
Black


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

pete_slim said:


> I thought they only produced 4 variations in colour for the QS?
> 
> Avus
> Red
> ...


All the bumf that I've seen just says silver, it doesn't specify Avus or Silver Seas. I haven't been able to find out how many of each.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

pete_slim said:


> I thought they only produced 4 variations in colour for the QS?
> 
> Avus
> Red
> ...


No Pete there was a silver.. Also you could "special order a colour"...there is a sprint blue qs in france. 

Damien.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> No Pete there was a silver.. Also you could "special order a colour"...there is a sprint blue qs in france.
> 
> Damien.


Wow.. I had no idea.. That shows exactly how much I know about our LTD edition machine..

Effectively you could have a limited or exclusive version of a limited edition...

Nice!!! 8)


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Nice indeed.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

neil_audiTT said:


> numbers 600 and 601 will have followed each other down the production line too.


I don't think you can assume they were physically sequential on the production line. Audi have inserted a 9 at the start of the sequential build number field of the VIN for the QS, and it looks like they did this to allow a unique sequence for the QS which was distinct from the normal TTs. The only reason they'd have had for doing this is if they were rolling off the production line mixed in with other TT models.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

pete_slim said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > No Pete there was a silver.. Also you could "special order a colour"...there is a sprint blue qs in france.
> ...


Indeed Pete, but it would cost you though.. :wink: Be nice to find some more examples of this. 

Damien.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> pete_slim said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


Not too sure about that... I'm hoping it's the ONLY Silver Seas for the UK. 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

We should all get the same plaque or engraving done, then all the cars will be matching. What so you think ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow.. I had no idea.. That shows exactly how much I know about our LTD edition machine..

Effectively you could have a limited or exclusive version of a limited edition...

Nice!!! 8)[/quote]

Indeed Pete, but it would cost you though.. :wink: Be nice to find some more examples of this. 

Damien.[/quote]

I have seen a few silver qs's over the years...Really works makes all the black features pop...  

Mal i couldn't agree more..If we could get a uniform engraving on the glovebox lock trim like the french cars, it would be great. 

Damien.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

That's what I was thinking, we could all post them to the same place so they all match.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

I've just been trying to back up an argument I had with a friend who insists that the QS was still built in Hungary along with the other Mk1 TTs... and stumbled across this regarding the colours of the QS..

http://www.worldcarfans.com/10502229479/audi-tt-quattro-sport-revealed

The Audi TT quattro sport is identifiable at first glance as a very special TT. The striking two-colour finish is the most immediate evidence that it is different. The roof is painted in Phantom Black pearl effect, and the body is available in the pearl effect colours Avus Silver, Misano Red, Mauritius Blue, Silver or Phantom Black. The colours of the vehicle body are also echoed by the backs of the bucket seats. The two-colour paint finish is the most striking visual change, but many other details distinguish the TT quattro sport from other TT models.

This doesn't mention the French coloured one though ??

I also have to admit that my eyesight is getting a little sketchy so I would need to see the two different silver colours side by side to notice that they are different.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

pete_slim said:


> I've just been trying to back up an argument I had with a friend who insists that the QS was still built in Hungary along with the other Mk1 TTs... and stumbled across this regarding the colours of the QS..
> 
> http://www.worldcarfans.com/10502229479/audi-tt-quattro-sport-revealed
> 
> ...


I am sure i have read that the qs's had a separate build line..Officially they are a "quattro gmbh" car. Will have a look for that info.. 

Mal yes, would be a good idea to get the same engraver to do all the numbering.  Needs to be in the same text style as the factory engraved french cars too. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> I am sure i have read that the qs's had a separate build line..Officially they are a "quattro gmbh" car. Will have a look for that info..
> 
> Damien.


yeah... I'm pretty sure that I have read somewhere that some part of the production was done in Hungary then the QS was taken to Quattro GmbH for final production to be finished by them. I cant seem to find the actual article though.

Maybe I need to write another letter to Audi while I'm here.. 
I think I've got a meeting in Stuttgart next week so I might just pop along and ask them in person!! :lol:


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

> QS950 wrote:
> 
> B_ll_cks, I'll be the last on the list





> Nothing wrong with that, i would be proud to have one of the last RHD cars to be built. :wink:


And the only one in PB to date, the subtle QS :lol:



> Curiosity is going to see if anyone else has the sudden urge to do something similar for their build number.


Changed my username!


----------



## philgibQS (Jun 28, 2012)

neil_audiTT said:


> numbers 600 and 601 will have followed each other down the production line too. Both avus.
> 
> You lot will have to arrange a meet, or attend a show together this year. Audi's in the park maybe.


now that would be cool 8)


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Excellent work guys, very interesting 

Here's mines :-

jimmyf
Misano Red
2006
Build 569

cheers
Jimmy


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jimmyf said:


> Excellent work guys, very interesting
> 
> Here's mines :-
> 
> ...


Thanks Jimmy, just added her to the list.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I always understood the basic build was done in Gyor and then transferred to quattro GMBH for finishing.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Not read all the posts so not sure if any of this has been posted, but i understood most if not all the UK QS's were built during 2005, they were shipped to the UK and sat at the Port of Tyne compound to be distributed as orders were drawn down.
Mine was registered at the end of March 2006 so I ended up paying the higher road fund duty because of about 5 days delay in the order being placed. But I did save thousands off list price so was not too bothered. First test drive was in a red one, second in a blue and ended up with silver, they also had a used black one in the garage as well at the same time but it just did not have the look of the others.
In March 2006 Audi did a deal for dealers to clear them out and I got the last fully loaded crystal silver QS (as the car I should have got was sold to someone in Glasgow) and the were a few Avus still available with everything, quite a few were still available that did not have full spec.

Has it been confirmed that it is the last 3 numbers or are you still waiting for that to be confirmed.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> Not read all the posts so not sure if any of this has been posted, but i understood most if not all the UK QS's were built during 2005, they were shipped to the UK and sat at the Port of Tyne compound to be distributed as orders were drawn down.
> Mine was registered at the end of March 2006 so I ended up paying the higher road fund duty because of about 5 days delay in the order being placed. But I did save thousands off list price so was not too bothered. First test drive was in a red one, second in a blue and ended up with silver, they also had a used black one in the garage as well at the same time but it just did not have the look of the others.
> In March 2006 Audi did a deal for dealers to clear them out and I got the last fully loaded crystal silver QS (as the car I should have got was sold to someone in Glasgow) and the were a few Avus still available with everything, quite a few were still available that did not have full spec.
> 
> Has it been confirmed that it is the last 3 numbers or are you still waiting for that to be confirmed.


Long time no see  how you keeping mate :?: 
Yes it has been confirmed last 3 numbers


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

skiwhiz said:


> Not read all the posts so not sure if any of this has been posted, but i understood most if not all the UK QS's were built during 2005, they were shipped to the UK and sat at the Port of Tyne compound to be distributed as orders were drawn down.
> Mine was registered at the end of March 2006 so I ended up paying the higher road fund duty because of about 5 days delay in the order being placed. But I did save thousands off list price so was not too bothered. First test drive was in a red one, second in a blue and ended up with silver, they also had a used black one in the garage as well at the same time but it just did not have the look of the others.
> In March 2006 Audi did a deal for dealers to clear them out and I got the last fully loaded crystal silver QS (as the car I should have got was sold to someone in Glasgow) and the were a few Avus still available with everything, quite a few were still available that did not have full spec.
> 
> Has it been confirmed that it is the last 3 numbers or are you still waiting for that to be confirmed.


So am I right in saying mine is Silver Seas & not Crystal Silver? :?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neil_audiTT said:


> numbers 600 and 601 will have followed each other down the production line too. Both avus.
> 
> You lot will have to arrange a meet, or attend a show together this year. Audi's in the park maybe.
> 
> Be cool to get QS's back together nearly 10 years from build. Well done on the build number find chaps. 8)


Yes that's a great idea Neil... 

Damien.


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

What about gaydon or ADI so we can have the QSs all being parked up together and driven to show them off in a parade?


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Rocketr said:


> What about gaydon or ADI so we can have the QSs all being parked up together and driven to show them off in a parade?


I'm not sure when any of these are happening but I definitely need a little advance warning before I can plan and try to drive back from Germany.. 
I'd like to be part of it though.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

pete_slim said:


> Rocketr said:
> 
> 
> > What about gaydon or ADI so we can have the QSs all being parked up together and driven to show them off in a parade?
> ...


Don't worry Pete, will give you due warning...You are the "godfather "of the TT register and numbering... :wink: We could do an aerial shot of all the qs's spelling out "quattro sport" or qs...in different colours 

Damien.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

[quote="Otley TT QS"
So am I right in saying mine is Silver Seas & not Crystal Silver? :?[/quote]

When they were sold the colour was called crystal silver, however the same colour had been used on earlier models and did have a different name but the paint code was identical.

So what ever colour you want to say it is is fine cause not many people will know. But if I rememner correctly we have the rarer colour as fewer of ours were made, so we are more special


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Long time no see  how you keeping mate :?:
> Yes it has been confirmed last 3 numbers


Not doing too bad thanks, never quite managed to get down to see everyone though I do intend to just had a lot to deal with.
Will try harder this year and will get down to one of the meets. Nearly bought my first mod of Phil last year he had a rear light cluster but I never did get a price.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

skiwhiz said:


> ........ so we are more special


first in line to be taken away by the men in white coats? :lol:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > ........ so we are more special
> ...


 :lol: You make it sound like a bad thing :lol:


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Just got rid of mine before I've seen this thread. Had it for 4.5 years without knowing what number it was.....disappointing.

Bought a 2 year old John Cooper Works Mini and got to say its a better for my daily needs now and not much slower than my mapped QS was. Going to miss the QS when just having a blast though.


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

TomQS - Avus - 593


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Late entry here:

Registered 03/06
Silver
716

So a rare car in a rarer colour and cheaper tax band. One of two in the UK maybe!!!!!Result :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## markedkiller78 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm planning on going to see a QS on Sunday (if all goes to plan) anyone here's car?

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... 05/1994732


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

markedkiller78 said:


> I'm planning on going to see a QS on Sunday (if all goes to plan) anyone here's car?
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... 05/1994732


with 6 previous owners and paintwork issues be careful, have you checked the cars for sale on here?


----------



## markedkiller78 (Feb 23, 2011)

skiwhiz said:


> markedkiller78 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm planning on going to see a QS on Sunday (if all goes to plan) anyone here's car?
> ...


I don't have access anymore.

It would need to be cheap before I would touch it (much less than advertised) but there are 2 other cars in about a 30 mile radius that I'm interested in (225's) so its worth going to see, well if I can't get away from the wife this weekend that is.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi TomQS 593 and Sutty 716.. 

Cheers guys,

Both added.

Damien.


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi guys, just to say i have 913 avus silver, first reg'd 02 2006.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

guzzi said:


> Hi guys, just to say i have 913 avus silver, first reg'd 02 2006.


Hi guzzi...Just added your qs. So far your car is the second youngest build number on the list. [smiley=baby.gif]

many thanks
Damien.


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Just thought I would keep this QS thread running as no posts for a while.
I have just picked up a polished charge pipe and see that some people remove the baffle - what does this give you if anything and is it worth doing before I fit it.
I am going away for two weeks in the morning but will post some pictures when I get it fitted.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So glad this isn't a genuine qS 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-For-S ... 19e76db892


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Add me please Damien Orange number 069 x


----------



## Oreece (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi chaps,

Good work on finding this info out.

Mine was first registered 1st March 2006, year of manufacture was 2006 according to DVLA.

Its number 745 according to the VIN. Was planning to just have '745/1165' engraved on the glovebox, but having just seen in written down am thinking it potentially looks like a random part number!

Colour is Mauritius Blue.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Oreece said:


> Hi chaps,
> 
> Good work on finding this info out.
> 
> ...


Hi fella and wecome and you have been added to the list. :wink: Yes we are trying to emulate the french numbered cars glovebox oem numbering script.. Has your car any mods? Or have you plans? 8)

Damien.


----------



## Oreece (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Damien,

Pics of mine are on pg8, had it c.8 months no major mechanical mods at the moment - osir knee pads, Kenwood headunit, rear shelf re-covered in leather like material to match the seats, green panel filter and Milltek exhaust just gone on. Had new Contisports too (though not really a mod!).

Insurance is due soon, previous company didn't allow any further mods so may be more on the horizon. Like the look of the 42DD intake but by all accounts can be an acquired taste, had a wak box but didn't like the low down grumble.

Following that it may be a Unicorn map, and the general bits that always need doing to make it look like new.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> Add me please Damien Orange number 069 x


James you are in a rare "special"category all of your own buddy... :lol: Thought Kamilla would be 069 topless dirty bitch..lol.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## ttqs-marc (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi guys, just seen the info for the build no. - good work!!
Mine is:

TTQS-Marc / Avus / 2005 / 559


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Oreece said:


> Hi Damien,
> 
> Pics of mine are on pg8, had it c.8 months no major mechanical mods at the moment - osir knee pads, Kenwood headunit, rear shelf re-covered in leather like material to match the seats, green panel filter and Milltek exhaust just gone on. Had new Contisports too (though not really a mod!).
> 
> ...


Hi,
If you didn't like the grumble from the Wak box then I doubt that you will like the noise from the 42DD.. Its quite a noisy beast.  
More recently - mine seems to have become a little bit noisier too.


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Can any QSowners confirm if a 225 or V6 aftermarket exhaust fits the QS?

QS specific exhausts seem silly money.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

TomQS said:


> Can any QSowners confirm if a 225 or V6 aftermarket exhaust fits the QS?
> 
> QS specific exhausts seem silly money.


I am led to believe that the back box is different on the QS due to the battery being in the boot. 
I'm currently awaiting a quote for a full custom system being made for mine..


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Ah I see. I wonder if a V6 exhaust would fit? They have the battery in the boot. If not, custom it will have to be.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Oreece said:


> Hi Damien,
> 
> Pics of mine are on pg8, had it c.8 months no major mechanical mods at the moment - osir knee pads, Kenwood headunit, rear shelf re-covered in leather like material to match the seats, green panel filter and Milltek exhaust just gone on. Had new Contisports too (though not really a mod!).
> 
> ...


Hi there

Yes i have had a 42DD intake and it literally gave me a headache, by god it sucks some air though through its machined billet venturi..  The rear shelf sounds interesting.

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well boys it's all done.





Over the moon with it, choose to have it filled in black to make it stand out more.

I can always remove the black if it doesn't look that good but personally this is the way to do it.

Thoughts?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just sent my glovebox trim off to the engravers, anyone else getting this done ?


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

malstt said:


> Just sent my glovebox trim off to the engravers, anyone else getting this done ?


I'm still undecided regarding the glove box, while trying to keep to the predicted OEM look and the same style as those already done.. the font doesn't quite do it for me.
I am having something else made which I think will also be a nice touch. I will post some pics when the bits arrive. (possibly in a couple of weeks).


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

ttqs-marc said:


> Hi guys, just seen the info for the build no. - good work!!
> Mine is:
> 
> TTQS-Marc / Avus / 2005 / 559


Hi Marc, welcome to the qs thread. Sorry i missed your post. Have added your lovely qs to our register buddy. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

malstt said:


> Just sent my glovebox trim off to the engravers, anyone else getting this done ?


I am not having mine engraved Mal. Like Pete i have another little idea. Still really proud to know my number, but not going with engraving.

Pete will get your package sent out this week buddy.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Just sent my glovebox trim off to the engravers, anyone else getting this done ?
> ...


Not going with engraving 

That's not very oem+ damo. Thought tourneys having the French style engraving done?

Intake it your having a plaque made to stick somewhere?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


 Its gona be hit and miss anyhow Craig with a lot of qs's out there that don't even know about the build numbers. I have a sneaky oem plus plan. :wink:

Hopefully over the years we can get most of the uk qs's and their numbers.. 

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Just sent my glovebox trim off to the engravers, anyone else getting this done ?
> ...


Come on mate what's your plan :?:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

QS's that have passed through my hands Damien..

2005/05 Phantom Black 224
2005/05 Mauritius Blue ( My old one ) 499
2005/05 Misano Red 287
2006/06 Misano Red 933
2005/55 Misano Red 242
2006/06 Phantom Black 701


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> QS's that have passed through my hands Damien..
> 
> 2005/05 Phantom Black 224
> 2005/05 Mauritius Blue ( My old one ) 499
> ...


Thanks Neil that's great..  Will add them to the list. I think i have added Nobbie's car already. (your old qs)

Damien.


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

> QS950.
> 
> TT Owners Club Member
> Posts: 445
> ...


Hi Damien

Mine is showing 2005 on the register p15, but registered 2006


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

QS950 said:


> > QS950.
> >
> > TT Owners Club Member
> > Posts: 445
> ...


Sorry fella will have a word with my qs secretary.. [smiley=gorgeous.gif] Consider it done. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## td_100 (Jun 26, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > So far so good guys. As i said will put them in number order when we have all the forum cars..  And might fine tune the register visually in the future.
> ...


You can add mine, 2006 M-blue 420


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

td_100 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


Thanks Terry and welcome.

Just added.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## T13rn (Dec 24, 2013)

T13RN -- Misano Red -- October 2005 -- 639

:mrgreen:


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

T13RN you didn't by any chance pick up your Misano Qs from Taunton?


----------



## T13rn (Dec 24, 2013)

E said:


> T13RN you didn't by any chance pick up your Misano Qs from Taunton?


No afraid not, got it from a lady in Oxfordshire!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

T13rn said:


> T13RN -- Misano Red -- October 2005 -- 639
> 
> :mrgreen:


Thanks fella your qs has been added.. 

Damien.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

T13rn said:


> E said:
> 
> 
> > T13RN you didn't by any chance pick up your Misano Qs from Taunton?
> ...


Saw that one but didnt have my offer accepted, didn't get the chance to get over to actually view it


----------



## T13rn (Dec 24, 2013)

It's mint, it was her pride and joy so very well looked after!

Good luck in your search!



E said:


> T13rn said:
> 
> 
> > E said:
> ...


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Guys can i be so bold as to ask what your cars are running at temp wise. This is an ongoing scratch my head issue, with the cooling running stat in our cars compared to a 225.

Pete mentioned the other day about his car sometimes running just under 80deg..on the motorway..which kind of makes sense with us having an 80deg cooler stat. Then back to 90 around town and slower driving?

Most qs's have their stats replaced with a hotter 225 item is this really wise? Specially on a tuned stage 2 car which runs hotter anyhow?

So guys what does your qs run at in town and on the motorway? Cheers. 

Damien.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Mine sits at 90 all the time. Didn't know the qs had a different stat.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sure does Mal... Do you know if your stat has been changed at some point? And if so for a 225 item and not a qs cooler running item?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I would have to check through my history but I'm at work at the minute.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

malstt said:


> I would have to check through my history but I'm at work at the minute.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Cheers Mal.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I had my stat changed when the cam-belt was done by APS. No idea which stat was fitted as I didnt know there was any difference.

Prior to this I was in the Swiss and Italan Alps and noticed when cruising down hill the temp gauge was dropping to around the 1/3 mark (should be sitting at the 1/2 or 90 mark). I think I did a 49c and it was dropping to mid 70s. I assumed my stat was sticking open a bit.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Spotted a qS at the local dealers a few days ago red 06 plate number 954


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Spotted a qS at the local dealers a few days ago red 06 plate number 954


Cheers Andy will add her on the list.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Just taken in 2005/55 Avus silver no.154


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> Just taken in 2005/55 Avus silver no.154


Thanks Neil, i will "manually" insert it now, may have to "automatically shift" my way through the list to get to it though.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Just looked up the number of my QS I sold, Black 05 No.589 :wink:


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

> Spotted a qS at the local dealers a few days ago red 06 plate number 954


No longer the last build no. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

markypoo said:


> Just looked up the number of my QS I sold, Black 05 No.589 :wink:


Thanks Mark.. Will add her now.. 

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

QS950 said:


> > Spotted a qS at the local dealers a few days ago red 06 plate number 954
> 
> 
> No longer the last build no. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Geez 954... 

Will add her now, thanks for the fine detective work.. 8)

Damien.


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Damien,

Been a long time since i have had some spare time to visit forum, just read pages of this thread and very interesting.
I still have my qs, although rarely comes out now, last year she did less than 80 miles  !!!!!!

I just dont get time, work and kids 

Anyway mine is all Black , 2005 & Chassis number ends in 186 ..

Sav..


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi Damien,

Hope all is well and just to add my recent acquisition to your QS register, it is a 2005/55 Avus Silver no.936.

Details and photos of the car can be found here:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=559937

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

SAVTT240 said:


> Hi Damien,
> 
> Been a long time since i have had some spare time to visit forum, just read pages of this thread and very interesting.
> I still have my qs, although rarely comes out now, last year she did less than 80 miles  !!!!!!
> ...


Hi Sav, hope you are well..Long time no see on here..  Busy making babies by the sounds of it.. :wink: Glad to hear you still have your black beauty. Will add her now. We are hoping to get the uk qs's together this summer, be nice if you could make it.

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

The Gachet said:


> Hi Damien,
> 
> Hope all is well and just to add my recent acquisition to your QS register, it is a 2005/55 Avus Silver no.936.
> 
> ...


Cheers Paul, added and welcome to qs ownership. 

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

TTSPORT666 said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Damien,
> ...


Thanks Damien, much appreciated and that QS meet you are talking about sounds right up my street (no pun intended) !


----------



## RLMZ (Jan 10, 2010)

Rlmz Avus silver 2005 - 475


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

The Gachet said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > The Gachet said:
> ...


No worries Paul..Would be great to have all the qs's together..  We might have to have an oem plus Mexican standoff..lol [smiley=klingon.gif] [smiley=klingon.gif] ..

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

RLMZ said:


> Rlmz Avus silver 2005 - 475


Hi fella will add her now.. 

Damien.


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Damien,
> ...


It sure has been a while :?

That meet sounds great & would be good to give her a good run, she needs running in as she is still on about 25k  
Dont think i will ever get rid of her 

Keep me informed.
Thx..

Sav


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

SAVTT240 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > SAVTT240 said:
> ...


Will do Sav...  25k wow..lol..She has not flexed her muscles yet. Take care bud.

Damien.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

2006 Mauritius Blue - No. 249


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Eadon welcome to qs ownership...Will add you now.. 

Damien.


----------



## Oreece (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks to the excellent work on finding build numbers by pete_slim, got the glovebox engraved yesterday. Great QS mod for £10 + vat!


----------



## andyq (Jun 12, 2010)

RLMZ said:


> Rlmz Avus silver 2005 - 475


i'm just before you

Misano red 2005 No474


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Another consecutive pair


----------



## andyq (Jun 12, 2010)

Is there a list somewhere of all entries to date :?: :?:


----------



## RLMZ (Jan 10, 2010)

andyq said:


> RLMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Rlmz Avus silver 2005 - 475
> ...


Oh yea have u had any problems with yours I hope a useless engineer wasn't working that shift lol


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

andyq said:


> Is there a list somewhere of all entries to date :?: :?:


Page 15.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Oreece said:


>


Now I really do like that... Wow... Very strange but I was thinking of having something similar done where the total number of cars made was mentioned, but couldn't decide whether to do it or not..
I am having something else made but I may also have something like this done too..

Can you tell me the font and the size etc please.. Or I can perhaps send you a glove box trim and provide the necessary beer tokens for the necessary '812' to be immortalised..

Cheers


----------



## Oreece (Oct 18, 2011)

It's standard line font for plaques and signs I believe, took it to Manchester Rubber Stamp Co who do engravings for everything from staff badges to wall signs etc. The guy mentioned size 3 or 4 but I don't know what they used in the end, just took him a print of what I wanted doing and they sorted it.

I originally wanted the words and numbers on seperate lines but they thought the curve of the metal might make it look a bit rubbish (ie deeper groove at the top of the word than the bottom) so advised all in one line.

If you're struggling to get it done locally can likely sort something out easily enough.....


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lads retriming the knee pads in the same alacantra that the seats wheel handbrake and gear stick are done in

Can anyone tell me what coulor I should be ordering / send me a link to what material I need

Ordered 2 lots of testers from different eBay ppl and neither of them have the colour I want in them

Thanks


----------



## spudtait (Oct 2, 2010)

Mauritius Blue reg. date 29-12-2005 # 1116


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

spudtait said:


> Mauritius Blue reg. date 29-12-2005 # 1116


 

Highest model number, one of the last 'few'!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

spudtait said:


> Mauritius Blue reg. date 29-12-2005 # 1116


Ok thanks, will add you now..  Yes indeed a four digit car.. :wink: Any pics?

Damien.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

anthony_839 said:


> Lads retriming the knee pads in the same alacantra that the seats wheel handbrake and gear stick are done in
> 
> Can anyone tell me what coulor I should be ordering / send me a link to what material I need
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## philgibQS (Jun 28, 2012)

anthony_839 said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> > Lads retriming the knee pads in the same alacantra that the seats wheel handbrake and gear stick are done in
> ...


I'm thinking of getting the boot liner done in alacantra...so would also like to know the colour!


----------



## sco (Mar 2, 2013)

New QS owner: Phantom Black, 2006, Chassis #0864.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sco said:


> New QS owner: Phantom Black, 2006, Chassis #0864.


That was quick :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

sco said:


> New QS owner: Phantom Black, 2006, Chassis #0864.


Welcome to this prestigious arena sco.. :wink: Will add your lovely black qs now. Also welcome to qs ownership, they are magic cars to own. look forward to your project.. 

Damien.


----------



## sco (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks guys!

The TT is my fun car and replaces a Strathcarron - both extreme in their own ways but the TT is Jekyll and Hyde - you can just pootle and relax and then hoon when you want to. The Strath was all Hyde!

Simon.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

sco said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> The TT is my fun car and replaces a Strathcarron - both extreme in their own ways but the TT is Jekyll and Hyde - you can just pootle and relax and then hoon when you want to. The Strath was all Hyde!
> 
> Simon.


Just wait till you start modding the car comes alive.. 

Damien.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Mines 843. Not 249. :? :-|


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Eadon said:


> 2006 Mauritius Blue - No. 249


Phew thought it was my mistake.. :wink: No worries buddy changed it for you.. What were you reading before? 

Damien.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

No no no my mistake, and no idea to be honest :?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Now what excuse can I say to get this on page 1 again ?? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm sure we'll think of something... :roll:


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

philgibQS said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> > anthony_839 said:
> ...


Come on lads some one must knw


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Best off taking it to local trimmers mate and they will match it there for you, worth having a google for nearby trimmers


----------



## spudtait (Oct 2, 2010)

spudtait said:


> Mauritius Blue reg. date 29-12-2005 # 1116


Will post pics when it gets a good wash and polish pointless at the moment with the poor weather, like the etching on the glove box will need to look into getting mine done


----------



## Bean_QS (May 15, 2012)

Thought id add a bit of info from my old QS

Sold January 2014 to be exported by new owner to Rep of Ireland (worst decision ever want it back soo much)

Originally Registered Feb 2006 iirc

Build No# 1097
M.Blue
Just ticked over 50k when I sold

viewtopic.php?t=276077


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

2005 silver chassis number #803

Registration facts for QS as of 2013 q3
755 total registrations in uk from new
480 in 2005, 305 in 2006 and 1 in 2007 (difference being sorn)
712 now remain registered with 22 sorn


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Really good information there,,,,,,,,


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi everyone

We collected our Mauritius Blue qS on 1st March and we are smitten with it! Still pinching ourselves each morning when we open the curtains.

Sticker on o/s wing says BFV1107 092005. Last 3 digits of chassis number is 040 (which sounds 'early' - 1040 perhaps?). Was not registered until 03/06.

We are running The Crown Joules Cruise on April 12th if anyone wants to join in. If we don't see you then, hopefully we will meet up at events during the year.

I do see a carbon copy of ours some mornings on my commute; first time thought it was my 'Vanishing Point' moment!

Will post a pic but having a Senior Moment just now :?


----------



## justinjgy (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi John

Have carbon copy of yours and very happy with it, only had 6 month ish and after a few repairs I am starting to get there. Only one In my area and turns heads when it clean.

Enjoy,some great people on here with some great sound advise

Ask away

Justin

ps badge missing from your front grill.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi,

Unless the last 4 digits are 1040, it's number 040. There were more than 1000 so it's actually the last 4 digits of VIN number 

Congrats on your purchase, another Mauritius owner here #843


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ScoTTy John said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We collected our Mauritius Blue qS on 1st March and we are smitten with it! Still pinching ourselves each morning when we open the curtains.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the qS club


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

I think some scrote pinched the quattro badge as there was a brand new one in the glovebox, put there by the previous owner - still in the (open) packet from a main dealer.

Yes, last 4 digits of chassis number are 1040.

The wipers may be a bit slow but the selling dealer did take the mechanism apart and clean it and they now move less like they are clearing cold treacle. Came out of an '04 A3 and ex-Audi service manager suggestedTT wipers might seem slower in comparison. Any thoughts?

Only other thing is the temperature guage. It sits consistently on the intermediate mark between 50 and 90. When it does move it looks as though the fan cuts in as it drops back and then sits on the intermediate mark. Temperature sender? Thermostat? Not driving it hard enough?

We weren't sure about the seats but a thorough test drive had us deciding to give them a try. Could now do with some in our Roomster!

Know some people on here already and have attended a few of A3DFU Dani's cruises and am now looking forward to getting to know more folks and sharing the knowledge.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Congrats, only the second 4 digit qS on the forum 

I think mine was registered in 01 or 02 of 2006, making it a '55 plate, yours must be '06?


----------



## justinjgy (Aug 2, 2013)

temp gauge should need 90 all the time, I had a lower number so replaced thermostat all ok after fitting. I did temp sender too as was black in colour and so old type new spec are green easy and cheap fix.

Justin


----------



## frg (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello all. I'm new here and will be picking up my Misano TTQS on Friday morning. It's not my first TT, we've had an 8N 180 and an 8J 200. Both were my wife's daily drives but the QS is *my* little weekend toy 

I'll get some pictures up and the build number after I've had some fun in it over the weekend.

First question too: what's the wheel offset and centre bore on the QS? I fancy a set of Speedline split rims like I had on an old C6, A6 S-Line.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome qS offset is 25 front 26 rear if I remember correctly


----------



## t0ne (Apr 7, 2014)

Woohoo, I picked up my QS today. Build number is 0583, 2005 55 plate in Phantom Black


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

t0ne said:


> Woohoo, I picked up my QS today. Build number is 0583, 2005 55 plate in Phantom Black


Welcome to qs ownership sir... 

Will add you to the illustrious qs register.. 

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

t0ne said:


> Woohoo, I picked up my QS today. Build number is 0583, 2005 55 plate in Phantom Black


Welcome to the register


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

did the QS not come with some sort of a commemorative Ltd edition badge on it like the anniversary golf gti's on the side of the dash, visible once you open the door?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Fizzleh said:


> did the QS not come with some sort of a commemorative Ltd edition badge on it like the anniversary golf gti's on the side of the dash, visible once you open the door?


No mate no plaque on the qS mores the pity


----------



## frg (Nov 7, 2010)

Got it!

Misano, built March 2005, build no. 0080.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

frg said:


> Got it!
> 
> Misano, built March 2005, build no. 0080.
> 
> ...


Congrats and welcome Dave...  Post some pics of her when you can.. 

Will add her to the register.

Damien.


----------



## frg (Nov 7, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Congrats and welcome Dave...  Post some pics of her when you can..
> 
> Will add her to the register.
> 
> Damien.


Thanks Damien. There's a few here in this thread but I'll get some better ones taken when I can get the DSLR off of my dad:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=627449

Dave


----------



## Tiffy (Jul 9, 2013)

I have been lurking on the QS forum since buying No 1056 last June . Car is an 06/55 in Avus with 54K miles and apart from the delete bucket seat option is in standard spec. Will sort out some photos!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

frg said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats and welcome Dave...  Post some pics of her when you can..
> ...


Really nice Dave..Thanks for the link.. 

Try 5mm front and 12mm rear spacers.. 

Damien.

This is how my Bluey sits..


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Tiffy said:


> I have been lurking on the QS forum since buying No 1056 last June . Car is an 06/55 in Avus with 54K miles and apart from the delete bucket seat option is in standard spec. Will sort out some photos!


Hi Tiffy

Forum lurker eh..  Glad you joined us finally buddy.

Will add your baby to the register.. get some pics up when you can. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice pic will prob get them spacers lol

One more q what springs acultully lower a qs?


----------



## philgibQS (Jun 28, 2012)

Apex 40mm a tiny tiny bit and probably not worth the expense of springs and fitting costs in my experience.

Phil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frg (Nov 7, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Really nice Dave..Thanks for the link..
> 
> Try 5mm front and 12mm rear spacers..
> 
> Damien.


I like the look of that, thanks. Are longer studs required for the 5mm spacers? Am I right in thinking that these wheels are 5x100, 57.1 centre bore?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## krishorton (Jun 25, 2009)

New QS owner 

Phantom Black

06/2005

No.200 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

krishorton said:


> New QS owner
> 
> Phantom Black
> 
> ...


Hi Kris...And welcome  Lets see some pics of your baby when you can.

Its the month of the phantom black qs.

Will add her to the register now.

Damien.


----------



## PAULRH (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm starting to consider a QS instead of a V6!

Paul


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Got my engraved inlet cover fitted -



Looks really good. 8)


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

I like, similar to what I requested.

Didn't like the 'TT' and wanted it centre to the bolt holes. Looks great!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

malstt said:


> Got my engraved inlet cover fitted -
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really good. 8)


Nice Mal 8) You got your BBS's on yet??

Damien.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

No not yet Damien, shouldn't be lonq. Will post plenty pics when i do.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Great stuff Mal, look forward to them. I honestly think they look the dogs bollocks on your car. 8) Gona have to step up my game, if i am gona park Bluey next to the new improved Mal'mobile at the up and coming shows.. :wink:

Damien.

Ps. Might be investing in one of these if we share another taxi... :lol: :wink: Does Mrs Mal have one in your qs's glovebox?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: She's worse than me but don't tell her I said that ! she may kill me.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Got my engraved inlet cover fitted -
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really good. 8)


Took your time :wink: :lol:


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

I may eventually get mine fitted once I sort the engine which is sat behind it!!


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

TTSPORT666 said:


> That's great Pete. It would be really nice if a register of number and colour could be made, of the uk cars over time. Wonder also if we will find the number one car..
> 
> Damien.


The n°1 is owned by a french member of the clan TT (french TTOC).
It is a blue QS with no radio when delivered



Icemanfr
I have a black QS from Germany N°531


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

yellow u got lowering springs on your qs ? or coilovers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: She's worse than me but don't tell her I said that ! she may kill me.


To late cat is out of the bag my silence will cost you :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Lol, I have a load of cash to come your way if you get sorted out,

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

anthony_839 said:


> yellow u got lowering springs on your qs ? or coilovers


Coilovers KWs 








More pics on this link 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyt ... 62/detail/


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Lol, I have a load of cash to come your way if you get sorted out,
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


You can't afford any thing else once you have paid for my silence :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I will just tell her myself, it will be cheaper !

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> I will just tell her myself, it will be cheaper !
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


But so painful :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll take the hit or hits ! Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## krishorton (Jun 25, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> krishorton said:
> 
> 
> > New QS owner
> ...


Pictures as requested

It's booked in for a days detailing so then I can start buying things for her.







The wonky floor mat is annoying me more than it should in the picture


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Painted qs bar


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Like the look, is it the same colour as the car as it looks lighter ?


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Apologies for bringing such a dirty word as 'economy' into the qS Community!

Did a run up to The Penines on Saturday - A417/419, M5, M6 with a few 50mph roadworks and some variable speed limits around the M5/M6 link. Having filled up in Swindon I topped up again on arrival and had averaged 38.25mpg over 140ish miles (trip showed 39.7 so one of the most accurate I've encountered).

Next day on Dani's excellent cruise the trip showed some lower figures, but still impressive for what was being required of the donk. Got the trip back up to 34.7 on the way home too.

Was keeping around the 3k mark apart from the limited sections. So, to date, am very, very happy with both the performance and fuel efficiency. Nice one Audi!


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

FRAX said:


> Like the look, is it the same colour as the car as it looks lighter ?


Yea same colour  for some reason what ever photo i took it made it look loghter


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

My qs will do very well on a run up 38 mpg but round town drop to low 20 high teens


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Had up to 37 mpg out of both yellow and the qS on a good run


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm just about to tick over 360 miles from a tank in the TT. Granted ALOT was motorway but for a 280bhp car I think that's awesome tbh.


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

All of this good news for me! It seems to have eliminated the thermostat from enquiries re: temp guage reading 75 most of the time (it creeps over a bit then drops down suggesting fan cutting in). It seems more and more likely that the temp sender is at fault. Getting it sorted under sellers warranty anyway but it would be good if it were the cheaper fix as they have looked after me well all the way through.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Here's my qS plaque 








If you want one with your own qS number on contact Dan at [email protected] £20 each


----------



## krishorton (Jun 25, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Here's my qS plaque
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interested.

What material and dimensions are they?
Where did you put yours?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

krishorton said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my qS plaque
> ...


They are about 3in x1in I am thinking of putting it on the fuse box door the same as VW did with the anni Golf


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

I will have one if you are going to do a run of them.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

FRAX said:


> I will have one if you are going to do a run of them.


 :roll:



YELLOW_TT said:


> Here's my qS plaque If you want one with your own qS number on contact Dan at [email protected] £20 each


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Forgive me but at 4.42 in the morning my eyes are not quite open yet [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## BenTTs (Mar 5, 2014)

Phatom Black, Build No. 1003, Date of Registration = FEB 2006.

Will up load pictures soon, currently in need of a good clean!


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Anyone seen my old avus QS pop up on here, PV55 CHG?

Would love another as just a weekend toy. Missing having a QS having not had one for 6 months now.


----------



## BenTTs (Mar 5, 2014)

BenTTs said:


> Phatom Black, Build No. 1003, Date of Registration = FEB 2006.
> 
> Will up load pictures soon, currently in need of a good clean!


As promised here is a photo of mine on the way to Donington Park the other weekend, stopped at woolley edge services. Excuse the dodgy parking and stupid stars covering number plates (mate took the photo).


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Here's my qS plaque
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone else ordered a plaque yet :?:


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Ordered and paid for, will update with pictures when I get it fitted.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

No. 0569 ordered


----------



## T8TUM (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm now the proud owner of 0914. Avus silver, registered Sep-05.

Pics to follow...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

T8TUM said:


> I'm now the proud owner of 0914. Avus silver, registered Sep-05.
> 
> Pics to follow...


Congrats


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just ordered my Plaque ! 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Just ordered my Plaque ! 8)


About time mate :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I know.  Been busy. Getting some spacers and some H and R anti roll bars fitted next week.


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

My Plaque turned up today and I am really pleased with the quality and speed of delivery.
Will post up some pics when I get it fitted.


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Well all done.


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> > yellow u got lowering springs on your qs ? or coilovers
> ...


how much were the kw coilovers if you dont mind me asking? theyve dropped the TT lovely.

steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

eldiablott said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > anthony_839 said:
> ...


I fitted these http://www.awesomegti.com/car/audi/tt8n ... audi-tt-8n but you will also need adjustable rear tie bars to correct the rear camber


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> > yellow u got lowering springs on your qs ? or coilovers
> ...


They are the nicest style of wheel I've seen on a TT, awesome looking car Yellow.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cheers


----------



## Kiwi89 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey! New QS owner! This is my fourth audi in the last 6 years, so I guess you could say in in love with audis, and I think owning the TTQS is going to make my bond with audis a lot stronger! 

Had a look at the vin, last four are 0593! And it's in Avus silver! And it's a 55 plate. Here's some pictures! It's also had nice bit of work done to the engine, very quick!


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks like a really nice one and the best colour to


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi New QS Owner  
Can someone add me to the register please.

Jenny H
Build no 0755
2005, Blue


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Jenny H said:


> Hi New QS Owner
> Can someone add me to the register please.
> 
> Jenny H
> ...


Hi Jenny
I don't think Damien is on here as much now as he doesn't have his QS anymore. but John (Eadon) started a new thread so that we can update the QS register a little easier.

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=738785&hilit=TTF+register+QS


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

reviving this thread

anyone with a qs want to protect the bolsters a bit more found an ebay shop selling them cheap


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281698170300? ... EBIDX%3AIT

ive ordered a set will take 2 weeks to turn up and ill post pics of how they fit


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

anthony_839 said:


> reviving this thread
> 
> anyone with a qs want to protect the bolsters a bit more found an ebay shop selling them cheap
> 
> ...


I have a set of these fitted to yellow good quality and fit they are vinyl not leather but still a god match to the seat, would be better with out the Recaro on the side IMOP


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

ahh cool

ermm yea I know what you mean, when I have these fitted I will have recaro on the seat that protectors and the seat subframe... lol


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

fitted


needs a bit of jigging lol to get flat but they look good


----------



## Groundhog (Jan 16, 2007)

I have the same ones on both seats, they work quite well.


----------



## Andy1a2b (May 11, 2013)

Number 0822 , light Silver , Recaro's , standard other than black alloys which will soon to be silver again


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

I've added you to the new(er) register! 

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=738785&p=4735177#p4735177


----------



## Andy1a2b (May 11, 2013)

Eadon said:


> I've added you to the new(er) register!
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=738785&p=4735177#p4735177


Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## sdjfaulkes (Oct 9, 2015)

hello all, does anyone recognise MW55 NZG? 2005 black QS, she's up for sale and I'm viewing today. Trying to get as much colour on the car as possible.


----------



## XCT515 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi all!

please add my Misano Red QS to the register. number 0683

Cheers

Chris


----------



## marcus355 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi QS Community...

Just wanted to share this stunning TT QS.. Non-Molested or Abused. Which is for sale..
Please Message me if your interested or require further information...
Audi TT Quattro Sport
55/2005
78k FASH
Avus Silver
Comfort Seats upgrade from factory.
Thanks..
Marcus.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

marcus355 said:


> Hi QS Community...
> 
> Just wanted to share this stunning TT QS.. Non-Molested or Abused. Which is for sale..
> Please Message me if your interested or require further information...
> ...


Could always try putting it in the for sale section


----------



## marcus355 (Apr 5, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> marcus355 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi QS Community...
> ...


I don't have privileges [/quote]


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

not so sure the comfort seats are seen as an upgrade, more a no cost option and most want the real seats


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

marcus355 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > marcus355 said:
> ...


[/quote]
So you thought you would ignore the rules and stick an add in here :?:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi yellow,
been a while since i've been on here !!

Just seen something about plaques , without going through whole thread who does them and can i still get one ?

Thanks.
Sav..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SAVTT240 said:


> Hi yellow,
> been a while since i've been on here !!
> 
> Just seen something about plaques , without going through whole thread who does them and can i still get one ?
> ...


Now then been a while  
It's a guy called Dan on the Golf anni forum I'll see if he's still doing them


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi yellow,
> ...


Thanks, that would be great .
Also how do I find number of my QS ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Last 4 digits of your VIN number is your qS build number


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Last 4 digits of your VIN number is your qS build number


WOW, Thanks mines an earlish one then 0186 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SAVTT240 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Last 4 digits of your VIN number is your qS build number
> ...


 8)


----------



## Irish boy (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey guys new member/owner here.

An Audi TT qs 240 popped up for sale locally to me in Belfast so went to see it. Didn't know a massive amount about them but I like my oddball stuff or anything a bit special.

It's an 06 registered car, red, bucket seats etc and 24k miles. The guy bought it in 2010 from Aberdeen but rarely used it between one thing and another. He pulled it out last month, got a full service, timing belt, water pump and 4 tyres fitted I was very impressed with it when I saw it, no balling on the steering wheel like the m3 csl does or anything, and they drive superbly!

A deal was struck, guy was a dream seller, I came back to lift it and he had it filled with petrol and threw in an Audi umbrella and fitted red/black Audi car cover. I picked it up yesterday and dropped it straight to my mechanic who's changing the haldex oil and filter, taking the wheels to be refurbished and giving it a good polish! I'll post pics when it's back, looking forward to using this forum a bit, unfortunately for the car we've our first child on the way so it will be a short but enjoyable fling with the tt!


----------



## DTM893 (Apr 24, 2016)

Wow!

24k miles

Did you buy privately or trade ?


----------



## DTM893 (Apr 24, 2016)

Yellow_TT

I am trying to buy an unmodified low mileage QS but only been on here a couple of weeks and unable to message anyone or see cars for sale.

Very frustrating !!!

Can you recommend any cars ???

Thank you


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DTM893 said:


> Yellow_TT
> 
> I am trying to buy an unmodified low mileage QS but only been on here a couple of weeks and unable to message anyone or see cars for sale.
> 
> ...


Just the one you know of there is a blue one in the for sale section with 50k on the clock he's asking £9500 but I know nothing of the cars history


----------



## DTM893 (Apr 24, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> DTM893 said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow_TT
> ...


HELP !!!!!

Think I now have access to 'For Sale' section but where is it ??????

How difficult do you guys need to make this process........................please !


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

DTM893 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > DTM893 said:
> ...


The QS for sale -

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=1281258

Also for sale section in lower down on the main forum page - "Marketplace"


----------

